#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Construction in Thailand >  >  DrAndy's Rachman-style apartments

## DrAndy

We have had a double shophouse just sitting empty for a few years now; we have used it for storing surplus building materials and the like, but it was essentially empty




It is about 8m wide and 16m in depth, has five floors (the top one being half built, the other half being a roof terrace

The plan is to develop it into 9 apartments, 8 one bed, one two bed, and a room at the back for a concierge (posh word for cleaner and security)

The best thing about this building is it's location, just outside the old city moat down a quiet soi, so very near all the Farang action centres (Tha Pae gate and the river etc)

We have had development plans drawn up, builders' quotations received and picked the best builder

I didn't take any pics before they started, so it is a work in progress - they are ripping the guts out, as well as the front walls of each floor

----------


## sabaii sabaii

How much are you gonna be renting the apartments out for bud ?

That only looks 3 storeys high ??

----------


## Thetyim

I hope you have budgeted for a new set of curtains  :Smile:

----------


## Carrabow

What is the location Doc?

----------


## DrAndy

We have had various offers over the time we have owned it but decided to keep and develop it




Inside the 1st and second floors look like this, a sort of atrium; we will extend the floor all the way to the front so that the space can be used more usefully




most of the shophouses in the soi are single versions, so getting a double was excellent




at the back is a small bathroom and a little wall; behind that wall area we will make the concierge's room, with washing machine and broom cupboard. New windows will be punched into the rear wall (there are just airbricks at present)

We will build another apartment on the roof (pics later) to fill the present space, making a nice penthouse. The roof of the existing room on the 5th will be kept as a roof terrace

----------


## DrAndy

> That only looks 3 storeys high ??


yes it does; the new extended second floor comes across the metal grill gates, and goes to the next floor

the space at the top will be the new penthouse build

----------


## DrAndy

> What is the location Doc?





> The best thing about this building is it's location, just outside the old city moat down a quiet soi


near Tha Pae gate

----------


## DrAndy

> How much are you gonna be renting the apartments out for bud ?


Bud is out at the moment, but I think they will be in the B7000-B9000 range

nice modern apartments, near all the action. Not like most of the condo developments which seem to be badly placed

----------


## DrAndy

The main problem with renovating an old building is the strength of the floors, they were not built to take heavy loads

any walls to be built will be placed above the beams, bathrooms will have extra supporting beams made. Any walls not above a beam will be made using double beaver type board (or Gyproc) and spacers for lightness

----------


## DrAndy

> I hope you have budgeted for a new set of curtains


I quite like the shabby chic look

----------


## ltnt

You should do well in that location as long as the renter's don't mind road noise.  Sensible as well not going to get into the Guest House mess.  Good luck.  Post progress photos.

----------


## sabaii sabaii

DrAndy's Rachman-style apartments




> Peter Rachman (1919 – 29 November 1962) was a London landlord in the Notting Hill area in the 1950s and 1960s. He became so notorious for his exploitation of tenants that the word "Rachmanism" entered the OED as a synonym for any greedy, unscrupulous landlord.[1]


Maybe not the best keyword to use on Craigslist, when they're ready :Smile:

----------


## aging one

Wow, great idea Andy. Looks like a winner at that location. Japanese will love it and they are clean. We hope to do the same thing but from scratch on a rai of land we own on Song Phrapa here in Don Muang. But from scratch. That plan is on a bit of a hold because of the flood and damage to the house.

But your idea is a winner, make it so the tenants can sublease their places or make them available to decent folks on weekly rentals.  Maybe a crazy idea, but the Japanese come in droves for the cool and the golf;

Last time in Cameroon highlands we had a great two bedroom place that was rented by a Japanese businessman who was there only 4 months of the year. 

Good luck and you wont need it, its too good of an idea.

----------


## sabaii sabaii

How many square metres are these apartments going to to be Andy ?

I saw this on Craigslist which looks nice. I don't know the Chiang Mai area though

This one is 50 odd sq metres, all mod cons and a free motocy for 8750 baht pcm

You can even stink the place out with cat Piss

Beautiful Studio+125 Motorbike 8750 B Month

----------


## hazz

Iv'e never been in one of these shop houses, but that have reminded me of barbican flats. long, thin and with a little bit of light coming in from the ends.... rather gloomy inside. isn't that going to be a problem with thats flats?  ahh forgot they rackman flats  :Smile: 

anyway, best of luck

----------


## sabaii sabaii

When I fist saw this thread, I thought of bedsits for Thais, normally 4000 baht a month in Bangkok. With about 6 bargirls in one room sleeping on a mat on the floor. (it was a good night  :Smile:  )

Andy seems an astute fella though, so will be nice to see how this thread comes along

----------


## Begbie

> nice modern apartments, near all the action. Not like most of the condo developments which seem to be badly placed


Not a lot of action in Chiang Mai these days, unlike the earl ninties.

The soi looks familiar, is it down Chang Moi on the right with a couple of kow tom shops and motocycle repair shop at the end.

----------


## dirtydog

> reminded me of barbican flats. long, thin and with a little bit of light coming in from the ends.... rather gloomy inside.


The front and backs have been knocked out, probably find they will be fitted with sliding glass patio doors.

----------


## sabaii sabaii

> Japanese will love it


I don't know about that. There's a Mandarin Oriental in Chiang Mai

Simon 43 will have a wealth of knowledge for Andy, I should imagine

----------


## DrAndy

> You should do well in that location as long as the renter's don't mind road noise





> down a quiet soi


only the motorbikes in the daytime, no road noise except the usual background stuff

----------


## DrAndy

> How many square metres are these apartments going to to be Andy ?


varies depending on design, but around 60sq.m

each floor is 8 x 16 approx, so once you take off the common areas  for two flats per floor you get around 60 sq.m. each

----------


## DrAndy

> Iv'e never been in one of these shop houses, but that have reminded me of barbican flats. long, thin and with a little bit of light coming in from the ends.... rather gloomy inside


the apartments will be front and back, so have a whole set of windows each

the design is that the bedrooms do not have a window, as such, but open out with large sliding doors to the light

I stayed in a service apartment in KL like that and it worked very well; quiet and dark when you wanted it to be

----------


## DrAndy

> The soi looks familiar, is it down Chang Moi on the right with a couple of kow tom shops and motocycle repair shop at the end.


nope...

next

----------


## DrAndy

> Simon 43 will have a wealth of knowledge for Andy, I should imagine


these are for long term rent, prob a minimum of a year. Simon is more in the service area, having to deal with customers

----------


## qwert6

> Originally Posted by ltnt
> 
> You should do well in that location as long as the renter's don't mind road noise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope no bar is near with 'music' blaring until early hours of the morning. Hope there is a bit of sound proofing between apartments too so that you don't hear the telly next door. Looks like it will be a nice place. I'll walk by when I visit Chaing Mai in Febuary.

----------


## Carrabow

Doc,

I am not sure of the location but that would make a nice pub from the looks of it.

----------


## DrAndy

useless location for business, unless there were some speciality involved

there was a guesthouse at the end of the soi but the owner decided it wasn't worth the effort so now uses it as an office for his coffee production

----------


## DrAndy

I have taken a few interior shots

I suppose we must be grateful that this is a renovation thread so don't need to post the obligatory pics of the muffin man and his magic wand throwing perfectly good food into the first hole?

here is the ground floor, looking towards the front



most of the rubbish has gone now!

This is the second floor showing the atrium



this floor will be extended forward to the front, making a complete floor; the floor will come somewhere in the top half of the gates. That apartment will therefore have that large beam below the main windows and some small windows below


This is the front of the third floor. This is a double shophouse and there is only one set of stairs leaving some good space; I think the other set was removed some time ago. Single shophouses lose quite a lot proportionately, although I reckon they would make great townhouses



This is what the back area looks like, same on floors 2, 3 and 4 more or less






a closer look at the stairs with cute iron railings, a bit fancy but there you are





more to come for the top two floors

----------


## jizzybloke

God stuff DrA, another thread to keep an eye on!

----------


## sabaii sabaii

^Yep, will be nice to see the transformation from multi storey car park

----------


## DrAndy

^ yes, just a boring concrete structure, no ramps however

----------


## DrAndy

so, up to the fifth floor

this is the existing structure, which will be the rear apartment

in front, there used to be an iron cage, now removed, where we will build the new penthouse-style flat




The view looking back into the existing

the penthouse will have a sloping roof, giving a lot more height and light

the rear flat will keep the flat roof which can be for sitting out for everyone to have G&T's and looking at the view

a new iron staircase for reaching it will be built next to the one going down



This is the view to the front....it used to be much better before they built the hotel!




This is the roof terrace at the moment; I don't suppose it will change much except for some waterproofing and tiles



and this is the G&T view


on a clear day you can see Myanmar, not




so that is the basic building, cleared and ready for reconstruction

the real builders should be starting soon......

----------


## palexxxx

> 




Where are you going to mount the farang diving board?

----------


## DrAndy

I went past there yesterday to give the builder a few minor changes to the plans

they had fitted an electric winch outside to lift the building materials!  not very Thai, I had thought they would have a team of blokes shuffling up the stairs but, apparently, labour costs have risen quite a lot so they are investing in some mechanical help

----------


## benlovesnuk

Labour has gone up big time, skilled labour for wood is now pushing 400 badt. The drones still get 200 or so but at the end of the day its still the cheapest part of building my average monthly spend on builders is 36,000 for 3-4 skilled workers. good luck with the flats and i might have to rent one out if my house takes any longer!

----------


## DrAndy

The minimum wage is now B300, so skilled can get B500 or more in the city

they will catch up where you are, don't worry

----------


## sabang

I suppose what you will be selling is 'inner city chic'- and judging by the job you had done on your other townhouse, you're quite good at it. Best of luck, and I will follow this thread with interest.  :Smile:

----------


## Boon Mee

> Originally Posted by DrAndy
> 
> 
>  
> nice modern apartments, near all the action. Not like most of the condo developments which seem to be badly placed
> 
> 
> Not a lot of action in Chiang Mai these days, unlike the earl ninties.
> 
> The soi looks familiar, is it down Chang Moi on the right with a couple of kow tom shops and motocycle repair shop at the end.


Looks like just around the corner from your old bud's bookstore.

Good luck with the build DrAndy - no hard feelings re the teeth I hope. :Smile:

----------


## DrAndy

my teeth are fine thanks BM

no hard feelings that you were wound up, I hope  :kma: 

anyway, yes, it may well be quite near the Turdy bookstore

----------


## Begbie

Not very nice DrAndy, accusing Tuddy of being a fat Amerikan book peddler. Much worse than all the things he's called you.

----------


## DrAndy

> 'inner city chic'


as long as I heard that correctly, yes

----------


## DrAndy

> Not very nice DrAndy, accusing Tuddy of being a fat Amerikan book peddler. Much worse than all the things he's called you.


 
  second hand ones at that

but this is a construction thread, please do not pollute it

----------


## Boon Mee

> my teeth are fine thanks BM
> 
> no hard feelings that you were wound up, I hope 
> 
> anyway, yes, it may well be quite near the Turdy bookstore


_I_ was wound up?

OK...we can do that... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## DrAndy

yes, now get back to your burger bar

as for the building refurb, I will have to pop over there and have a look at what is happening......pics coming

----------


## Boon Mee

> yes, now get back to your burger bar
> 
> as for the building refurb, I will have to pop over there and have a look at what is happening......pics coming


burger bar?

Mai Khao Jai, Krup...

----------


## DrAndy

They have started putting the walls in; some are built (in 10cm QCON for weight and noise insulation), some just marked out with bits of red string

They have started on the third floor

this shows the landing and stairs, looking through to the front



this shows the front flat bathroom (well, shower room) in progress!




This wastes some space from the front flat, but may save a life or two if there is a fire. A small corridor running from the stairwell through to the front of the building. We had to have these on the third and fourth floors; the fifth can be escaped from by crossing to the adjacent buildings, the second you can jump from your flat, apparently




the fourth floor just started





a dizzy view to the soi

----------


## palexxxx

Thanks for the pictures Andy,  I'm following this build with interest.

----------


## Begbie

Why not convert it to a retirement home. You could hire a lady boy to impersonate a nurse and then pack in a few hundred incontinent old farangs.

Stick an advert in the Pattaya Times, there's got to be a conveyer belt of crumblies down in that paradise looking for somewhere to stay before they pop their clogs. Hell some of them might include you in their will.

Very interesting thread by the way.

----------


## DrAndy

^ oh dear

you could look in the gallery and make them massive if you were really interested in one or another pic

My download speeds are quite slow at the moment so I have kept them small

----------


## DrAndy

> Why not convert it to a retirement home


no lift?

----------


## Mozzbie47

Excellent story Doc, l also will follow with great interest. We have similar in Nahkon Sawon, no where near as good as your's will be. Mainly cos we purchased the units up and going and as you know, Thai's dont give things all that much thought.

----------


## flyingdutchie

can i come next week and have a look ,as i am searching a 2 rooms apartment in CNX for 1 year at least

----------


## stickmansucks

Thank you so much for this interesting thread that I am following also.

How much do you plain to spend for this project ?

----------


## Sunny70

Hi DrAndy

Was wondering if these units would be furnished and if they have kitchenettes ?

----------


## nikster

> Originally Posted by sabaii sabaii
> 
> How much are you gonna be renting the apartments out for bud ?
> 
> 
> Bud is out at the moment, but I think they will be in the B7000-B9000 range
> 
> nice modern apartments, near all the action. Not like most of the condo developments which seem to be badly placed


Ehhhh.... for that price, I want one. 1 BR to be used as an office. 

Honestly, I think this price is too low. If you're making nice apartments in a prime location, you can ask more.

If you decide to stick with the price, plz reserve one for me, OK? The cool thing about this location is that True 100Mbit cable goes there... woo hoo...

----------


## nikster

> useless location for business, unless there were some speciality involved
> 
> there was a guesthouse at the end of the soi but the owner decided it wasn't worth the effort so now uses it as an office for his coffee production


Totally agree. If you're in some back soi, you really have to make an effort in marketing. That said if you put it on a map, and on Agoda and so on, you'd probably be fully booked most of the time. Location is great, just not one that would be discovered by walk-ins. But, would it be discovered online? Sure. A guest house takes way more effort than rental apartments though. I'd do the latter for that reason alone. Do you really want to deal with whiny guests? Be there 24/7? Etc...

----------


## DrAndy

> can i come next week and have a look ,as i am searching a 2 rooms apartment in CNX


they will not be ready for quite a while.....

you can have a look nearer the time




> How much do you plain to spend for this project ?


I haven't bothered to do any exact calculations, as things like doors and windows will have to be sourced, but I hope to get away with about B1.5m in total, although that may be a bit cheap

----------


## DrAndy

> Was wondering if these units would be furnished and if they have kitchenettes ?


Probably basic furniture (bed, fridge, wardrobe, table, chairs etc) but small appliances would have to be supplied by the renter

and yes, there will be small kitchens for each

----------


## DrAndy

more progress whilst I have been away

You can see the infill of the front walls on this pic

but not the wonderful winch to get the blocks up



the guy loading the winch was not wearing a helmet, of course

some frames for the internal doors have arrived



as have some strange looking metal planks; I think these are for extending the second floor across to the front, but I may be wrong  (DD?)




here is the interior of the 3rd floor rear flat, showing bathroom and bedroom; the bedroom will have sliding doors into the main area. It looks small but feels nice when you are actually there




looking to the front of the third floor



and the blocks for the new-build penthouse




so it is coming on well, although this is not really such an interesting stage (walls and doors etc....)

----------


## Begbie

Wel done Andy. You also seem to be getting a lot of interest from Teddy's socks.

----------


## DrAndy

errgghh, I just don't want to think about those

----------


## Carrabow

You quoted 1.5M to the finish line. Thats gonna be a tight race. But all in all, good investment. 

How many amp service do you have going to the building?

----------


## nigelandjan

Good to see your builders using a decent bit of bondwork with the blocks , DD's got a thread going with some rare looking blockwork in it .

----------


## DrAndy

> You quoted 1.5M to the finish line. Thats gonna be a tight race


I know, it is all the finishing fittings that make the price add up




> How many amp service do you have going to the building?


no idea, as yet

what do you think?  each apartment will have an aircon, which is probably the high user

----------


## DrAndy

A quick visit today, as the main-man builder was there

This is the entrance to the rear apartment on the third floor - this floor has quite high ceilings compared to the others



This will be the bedroom, with sliding doors into the living area

it is actually quite a large room so can have a computer station in it too



looking from ther bedroom out into the living area, the bathroom is on the right




and inside the bedroom, with a built in cupboard/wardrobe

the bathroom is on the right, still



inside the bathroom; it actually was a bathroom at one time, from the extant tiles

there will be a short wall across at the end for the shower enclosure, to stop the usual splashes making the bog wet



the exciting part is starting (I hope); the metal beams to build the new penthouse roof have arrived




due to the heavy weight of the solar water heater, and possible roof leaks, we have decided to place the heaters on the flat terrace roof that already exists

that means we will lose some of the terrace sitting space but it is a much more practical solution

----------


## Begbie

Keep it coming, interesting stuff.

----------


## benlovesnuk

How much for the metal for what size? I want to compare our wads of long steel if you dont mind?

----------


## Carrabow

> Originally Posted by Carrabow
> 
> You quoted 1.5M to the finish line. Thats gonna be a tight race
> 
> 
> I know, it is all the finishing fittings that make the price add up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would see what service you have, when I had a apartment on Ratchaprarop we only used 20 Amp (Peak). Being this is new construction, most units and lighting nowadays are efficient. Remember those old hotel units in the ceiling that were the size of a love seat? Scary huh?

----------


## DrAndy

> How much for the metal for what size?


no idea, ask your supplier






> when I had a apartment on Ratchaprarop we only used 20 Amp


I was wondering more about the total for the building but I suppose that can be calculated later with the electrician

----------


## Carrabow

> Originally Posted by benlovesnuk
> 
> How much for the metal for what size?
> 
> 
> no idea, ask your supplier
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How many apartments again? If the ground floor has a shop that will be another figure. From your budget, a lift is out of the question  :Smile:

----------


## DrAndy

^ 9 with aircon, around 15,000BThU each

no shop, no lift

hey, read the thread

----------


## benlovesnuk

[QUOTE=DrAndy;1970810]


> How much for the metal for what size?


no idea, ask your supplier


Thats strange he said ask Dr.A? If you dont know the cost how can you tell it will be 1.5 million? Or is that 15 million with a very wishfully placed decimal point?

Looking good. Please tell my supplier when you find out the metal costs, cheers.
 :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

Ben, builders do per meter costings, they don't break it down to every piece of metal and every bucket of stones, as Andy said, ask your supplier.

Andy you will probably need a 3 phase 15amp meter, maybe more if electric ovens and hobs are going into the kitchenettes.

----------


## Thetyim

> maybe more if electric ovens and hobs are going into the kitchenettes.


Everything should be electric in a rental apartment.
Electricity is charged at double the utility rate so you can make about 25% extra profit

----------


## Carrabow

> ^ 9 with aircon, around 15,000BThU each
> 
> no shop, no lift
> 
> hey, read the thread


Leave the brick work unfinished, turn it into a love dungeon and post an add with DD. 

 


With all the over sexed members you'll make a killing... :bananaman: 

Anyhoo, you are going to require a decent service. As DD said 3 phase is the solution and should be readily available in that established area.

----------


## DrAndy

> Andy you will probably need a 3 phase 15amp meter, maybe more if electric ovens and hobs are going into the kitchenettes.


thanks DD, and yes, there will be Domino electric hobs but no oven




> Everything should be electric in a rental apartment. Electricity is charged at double the utility rate so you can make about 25% extra profit


everything is electric as gas can cause problems and is more difficult re. the regulations...profit! certainly not Thetyim, although a unit charge may help to cover the public area electric useage

----------


## DrAndy

> If you dont know the cost how can you tell it will be 1.5 million?


as DD mentioned, the builder gives a total cost for doing the work specified on the plans. He obviously knows the cost of any materials but does not need to mention it to me

----------


## benlovesnuk

> Originally Posted by benlovesnuk
> 
> If you dont know the cost how can you tell it will be 1.5 million?
> 
> 
> as DD mentioned, the builder gives a total cost for doing the work specified on the plans. He obviously knows the cost of any materials but does not need to mention it to me


It was light hearted in request, i wasnt demanding an excel speadsheet, you might have known the costs per m2 your obvoiusly busy it is not a problem. DD made the asumption i was talking about every piece of metal, I do understand how costs are worked out. its never a bad thing to compare i get worried when i see alot of the metal work soldering so was just lookibg for a bit more educated and seasoned advice. Hope the penthouse is free we are still a long way off finishing?

regards & happy new year

----------


## DrAndy

> How much for the metal for what size?





> DD made the asumption i was talking about every piece of metal


it was a fair enough assumption

anyway, as I said, I don't know - nothing with being too busy

go to your local metal supplier and ask them




> Hope the penthouse is free we are still a long way off finishing?


the front one is booked, the rear not yet

----------


## benlovesnuk

> Originally Posted by benlovesnuk
> 
> How much for the metal for what size?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :tieme: 
yes it was a fair assumption of DD and it was quite badly put by me, however it wasnt meant as anything other than a request to be taken as a gesture of interest and observation in what you are doing. It is not that important i go to a supplier the cost was how much you had paid, and you dont know so we are no further ahead then when we started. 

Im interested to know about being a land lord do you check resume to see if people work, are you more casual. Do you set prices to exclude rifraff,  are you long term or short term renting? do you require 1-2 or 3 months upfront? have you ever been arrested for impersonating a Dr?

How did you secure tenants before finishing did you have architect pictures to show or are they friends,Im also looking to rent out and was wondering the best way to get tenants lined up?

thankyou for kind nature putting up with my stupidity, and i hope you finish within budget!

all the best for the new year. cheers

----------


## Begbie

> shop, no lift


What do you reckon, a good spot for a 7-11 on the ground floor?

You can never have enough 7-11s'

----------


## nigelandjan

> Im interested to know about being a land lord do you check resume to see if people work, are you more casual. Do you set prices to exclude rifraff, are you long term or short term renting? do you require 1-2 or 3 months upfront? have you ever been arrested for impersonating a Dr?
> 
> How did you secure tenants before finishing did you have architect pictures to show or are they friends,Im also looking to rent out and was wondering the best way to get tenants lined up?
> 
> thankyou for kind nature putting up with my stupidity, and i hope you finish within budget!
> 
> all the best for the new year. cheers


Oh dear ,, oh dear ,, calm down dear , don't take it so personally

----------


## Carrabow

Getting back to the steel, over the last few years all I can say is it has gone up considerably. I wish I would have bought the "I" beams one gentleman was going to sell me at a discount 4 years ago that he had left over from one of his projects. Could have used them on my shop that I want to build. Pissed at myself for not buying them   :Confused:

----------


## DrAndy

> It is not that important i go to a supplier the cost was how much you had paid, and you dont know so we are no further ahead then when we started.


I am as my pics will show




> Im interested to know about being a land lord do you check resume to see if people work, are you more casual. Do you set prices to exclude rifraff, are you long term or short term renting? do you require 1-2 or 3 months upfront? have you ever been arrested for impersonating a Dr?


you are funny, Ben

I am not interested in short term rents (not usually) so I will sell leases of a minimum of 1 year, all paid in advance. The service charge will also be a year in advance, the electricity meter costs will be collected by the concierge

so I need hardly get involved although it does narrow my market quite a bit




> How did you secure tenants before finishing did you have architect pictures to show or are they friends,Im also looking to rent out and was wondering the best way to get tenants lined up?


in this case, a friend has always been interested in the project, others are interested from this thread

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Originally Posted by benlovesnuk
> 
> How did you secure tenants before finishing did you have architect pictures to show or are they friends,Im also looking to rent out and was wondering the best way to get tenants lined up?
> 
> 
> in this case, a friend has always been interested in the project, others are interested from this thread


Another reason has to be that you always do a top notch job with all your building projects, so people are confident that they will be moving into something nice.

----------


## sabaii sabaii

> Im also looking to rent out and was wondering the best way to get tenants lined up?


Start a thread on here and give Marmite a little bung to endorse your builds ( See Above)  :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Start a thread on here and give Marmite a little bung to endorse your builds


If Andy hasn't transferred that 20B to my account by midday, the post goes!

----------


## DrAndy

> Another reason has to be that you always do a top notch job with all your building projects, so people are confident that they will be moving into something nice.





> If Andy hasn't transferred that 20B to my account by midday, the post goes!


lucky I copied it then

we only agreed B10

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Bugger!

----------


## DrAndy

yes


anyway, that steel delivered last week was actually for the second floor extension rather than the roof.....fooled me but all steel looks alike

double big steels across, singles as support for the floor



The main beams supported with big brackets held to the wall with chemical fixings



the protuding cement existing floor will match the new floor, more or less!  they have measured a 2cm difference in height from the centre to the edge on one side, which can be compensated for when tiling



Looking to the front of the building, you can see where the new floor cuts across the old doors/gates. This flat will not have a balcony, and will have smaller windows compared to those above. We are thinking of putting narrow windows at floor level as well as above the main cross beam



nice to see them getting on so well....

----------


## DrAndy

besides the steel work, they have been progressing with the QCON walls

This is the second floor rear flat, showing the bathroom on the left and the bedroom straight ahead; the bedroom will have wooden sliding doors. They will keep it dark when closed and nice and light when open





The view out of the fourth floor flat at the front; there will be large glass sliding doors fitted to the left, and a window to the right



The new penthouse has also started being constructed, columns and walls





and this is the shy winch, at last revealed

----------


## nigelandjan

Bloody hell mate you got ghosts in there before its even finished !

----------


## DrAndy

yes, but they were especially commissioned

----------


## benlovesnuk

> Originally Posted by benlovesnuk
> 
> How much for the metal for what size?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Originally Posted by benlovesnuk
> 
> It is not that important i go to a supplier the cost was how much you had paid, and you dont know so we are no further ahead then when we started.
> 
> 
> I am as my pics will show
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for your responses, Dr.A

----------


## DrAndy

that's OK 

have you ever been arrested for impersonating a Ben?

----------


## DrAndy

The second floor floor is nearly complete

as you may be able to see, the main beam across has been cut short of where the entrance door will be. This is because the ceiling height in the building is quite low, and a beam across would make it difficult to have a full size door comfortably




This is next door where they have just made a massive concrete beam across; this not only is ugly but also impractical



This is the second floor extension from above





This may be of interest; the pic shows the third floor front bathroom, and you can see the ceiling height is fine




This pic shows the fourth floor equivalent and the difference in the ceiling heights is obvious. Trying to maximise the ceiling height and make it pleasant is a design problem

We are thinking of merely rendering the walls, ceilings and beams so that maximum height can be kept - this will probably lead to a more "industrial" feeling with some exposed conduits etc




from the third floor front bedroom looking out; 


most of the rear blockwork has been done and door frames inserted

the front flats are still in progress, esp the penthouse

There will be another set of stairs leading up to the terrace positioned over the existing. A hole will need to be cut and then a small roofed enclosure built for security and rain protection




so this is the front - a little progress can be seen

----------


## benlovesnuk

> that's OK 
> 
> have you ever been arrested for impersonating a Ben?


Yes, my wife says im an imposter inpersonating her husband who she married while not the police im just as scared of ending up in a locked room with no escape. i suppose thats because of the ol ball and chain.

What type of AAC block do you use?(ie smart, super or qcon) most suppliers by me have run out i might have to actually go on the superhighway and go east side.

have a good celebration tonight.

----------


## DrAndy

I thought I had wrote QCON at the beginning, but who knows






> my wife says im an imposter inpersonating her husband


so which one are you here?

and yes, a happy new year to all my readers!

----------


## Carrabow

> 


 
You made them raise this window didn't you?

----------


## DrAndy

no, but I have a feeling the boss did when he saw the original position of the lintel (if that is the correct term for a beam in that position)

----------


## benlovesnuk

> I thought I had wrote QCON at the beginning, but who knows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont read what people write far too uninteresting, i just like the pictures! plus i cant read. Thank you for confirming though.

----------


## DrAndy

> I dont read what people write





> plus i cant read





> Thank you for confirming though.


did I post a pic of a block?

----------


## Carrabow

> no, but I have a feeling the boss did when he saw the original position of the lintel (if that is the correct term for a beam in that position)


Its what I figured as well.

----------


## benlovesnuk

> Originally Posted by benlovesnuk
> 
> I dont read what people write
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, lots of pics of blocks, your memory is terrible. Pages 1-4, by the way what blocks again?

Do you have a supplier that you chose or does your builder get all your materials specd in with the job, in which case where did you get your blocks from if i could ask? I need to fill about 50m2 only need the 7.5cm as it will be doubled up with thermal gyproc. Many thanks in advance. I know a good doctor if you find your losing your memory, he lives near wat chedi luang.

----------


## nigelandjan

Hows it com in on Doc , anymore pics of the internal rendering ?

----------


## DrAndy

^ is this Alice in Wonderland?

you can't have any more pics of rendering as I have not posted any, they haven't started

----------


## nigelandjan

OK ok well at least I'm taking an interest !

----------


## DrAndy

> by the way what blocks again?


here you are Ben; nice aren't they?










> Do you have a supplier that you chose or does your builder get all your materials specd in with the job


the latter, same as the steel







> anymore pics of the internal rendering ?


 
no, but here is a nice one of some unrendered blockwork, plus an untreated door and an unglazed window from the second floor rear flat

the window is to let light into the stairwell, as per regs and will have to be glazed with obscured glass (not sure whether to use the pebbled effect or the shotblasted stuff)



well, the rear penthouse is finished block-wise, the front hardly progressed yet

as mentioned, the stairs to the roof garden will be sited above the other set




This gives some idea of the front flat balconies, the sliding glass doors will be from the column to the centre-right of the pic for access, so it is over a metre wide - enough for a small table and a couple of chairs

----------


## benlovesnuk

Thanks, q-con what a beauty!

What is the normal practise with Aac, if you want strength in the wall do you also use plaster board on battens? Or do you just render with a straight to block render, someone was complaining about strength if you hang units solely on the 7.5 cm wide block? 

What is your experience?

This is better than Alice in wonderland, its building in Thailand.

----------


## benlovesnuk

Where is all your lectric and blumming?

----------


## Carrabow

Just a thought Andy, add some additional protection on that railing for the little people. Thats quite a drop.

----------


## DrAndy

> What is the normal practise with Aac


depends on what "Aac" is



> Where is all your lectric and blumming?


damn

----------


## DrAndy

> add some additional protection on that railing for the little people


in fact, that curly stuff is quite close and strong enough

but who wants little people as tenants, they always complain they can't reach the light switches

----------


## benlovesnuk

> Originally Posted by benlovesnuk
> 
> What is the normal practise with Aac
> 
> 
> depends on what "Aac" is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AAC is the aerated aluminium concrete block. Those white things in the picture. Im so sorry about the lectric and plumbing, maybe you can just give people torches and beach bbq's?

----------


## DrAndy

The leccyman cannot start for a few days, the plumbing will be put in soon

gotta dig some big holes for the yanks too

----------


## benlovesnuk

What are the yanks doing there dont you have thames water, or do you mean you've done it again Dr.A, gone too far this time, hide the evidence. Wink wink.

No seriously yanks for what? Peptic yank?

----------


## The_Dude

> gotta dig some big holes for the yanks too


 :smiley laughing:  :smiley laughing:  :smiley laughing:   :smiley laughing:  ......... :kma:  You silly man. :mid:

----------


## DrAndy

yes, darlings, septic tanks; one at the front, one at the back

----------


## DrAndy

so sandwiches

the workers have had a few days off so not much progress

They did get some more metal so managed to nearly finish the second floor front



from the first floor




I shall probably just clad the metal in gyproc board


They did not get enough metal to start the new build penthouse yet

there are some banging noises in an apartment meaning the blockwork is continuing - no pics as they would look the same as before!

----------


## sabaii sabaii

> the new build penthouse


How many floors does this Penthouse have ?

What luxury features will it have to distinguish itself from the other bedsits ?  :Smile:

----------


## DrAndy

as in most penthouses, just the one!

these are not bedsits but nice one bed flats, all lux

a distinguishing feaure of penthouses is that they are at the top; this new build one will have a sloping high roof and ...that's it really, a loft type place

----------


## Carrabow

Every Penthouse I have been into has women posing naked.  :Smile:

----------


## DrAndy

Give me a break, the plumbing hasn't even been started

no woman is going to pose naked without proper plumbing

----------


## Carrabow

> Give me a break, the plumbing hasn't even been started
> 
> no woman is going to pose naked without proper plumbing


Doc, Its an Merican magazine for adult males  :bananaman:

----------


## sabaii sabaii

Can get it in the UK too  :Smile:

----------


## Carrabow

> Can get it in the UK too


Whoosh! Right over his head  :Smile:

----------


## DrAndy

no, Carryboy, I just decided it was stupid and turned it a bit

----------


## Carrabow

> no, Carryboy, I just decided it was stupid and turned it a bit


Yes Andy, they make truck bed covers. Actually a good idea with as much rain LOS gets.

----------


## DrAndy

right...

hooray, the electricians have arrived having agreed to work around the brickies

so the first delivery of stuff



then they cut the channels in the QCON: I have decided not to cut channels in the existing concrete walls and ceilings, so any area where lines need to run over those, the wires will be in conduit - a sort of "industrial" feel which suits the building



the first box...



more interestingly..... the metal for the new penthouse roof arrived and has started being erected (although there are no workers today)


looking backwards 


looking forward, you may be able to visualise the high sloping ceiling

----------


## Marmite the Dog

What type of roofing material are you going to use?

----------


## DrAndy

It has to be light so metal

there will be an outer skin of metal and and inner of gyproc with reflective foil insulation, the 4" gap stuffed with more insulation

----------


## nigelandjan

> looking forward, you may be able to visualise the high sloping ceiling


    Could never understand why they don't allow that in the UK , what effectively is a flat roof to have a slight angle on it to allow the water to run off it , its either a pitched roof or a completely flat one to allow water to gather and after time find its way in.

----------


## DrAndy

this will actually be quite a sloped roof, about 80cm higher at the front

in the UK a flat roof (horizontal) is rarely that; I had two done recently and they put a very slight incline on them so that the water runs off

----------


## nigelandjan

> I had two done recently and they put a very slight incline on them so that the water runs off


 Depends on local council inspectors ,, you wouldn't get away with anything but flat here

----------


## DrAndy

In the uk it is normal to have a minimum incline of 1 in 40 for rainwater to drain off[

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Originally Posted by DrAndy
> 
> I had two done recently and they put a very slight incline on them so that the water runs off
> 
> 
>  Depends on local council inspectors ,, you wouldn't get away with anything but flat here


Nonsense.

The minimum fall for a flat roof is 1:80 according to UK building regs.

----------


## nigelandjan

> Nonsense.
> 
> The minimum fall for a flat roof is 1:80 according to UK building regs.


    If the bit you Googled is the same bit I googled it from you will note ( perhaps ) it states there the minimum fall SHOULD be 1:80 which would make sense as it allows the water to run off into the gutter .

     I did exactly that about 15 years ago on a huge flat roof on our kitchen extension , re roofed it pitched it up a little , re flashed the leadwork , re insulated it , put new gutter on etc ,, then the council building works inspector came around , made us take it all back and restore it to the original flat state . 
       Different councils have their own interpretations of the rules and unless you have deep pockets you have to go by their say so.

       My next property was an old 2 bed bungalow I bought on a good sized plot , the plot being 5 times the size of the old bungalow , I paid for and submitted plans to rebuild doubling the size , turned down for overdeveloping the plot , go to court or not ? no I sold on to a developer with plenty of money , not only did he double it he turned it into a house.

----------


## DrAndy

> made us take it all back and restore it to the original flat state


maybe there was another reason for that, building regs are nationwide and hardly open to interpretation



> My next property


did it have a flat roof?

anyway, back on topic, the new penthouse does not have a flat roof, the rear penthouse does, but it will also slope a little once tiled up

----------


## WhiteLotusLane

> Originally Posted by Begbie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by DrAndy
> ...


Nope.  Not even close; I think I found it.     With the images posted I just couldn't help but take it as a puzzle challenge.  :Wink: 

Anyway, as Dr. Andy hasn't disclosed the precise location I don't feel like outing it. 

Another point:  That area clearly started out as some pretty basic concrete shophouses, with not a whole lot of maintenance going on since they were built.   In addition to building something nice and making some money, I do want to note this will help beautify and develop this (small) part of town.  It wouldn't be the first time that this is the start from others nearby doing the same, and it eventually ending up as a very vibrant and desirable area.

I read through the topic, I will be following this with close interest.  I don't think anyone has dared ask yet how much the property was originally purchased for..  No need to disclose it if you don't want to, but was it in the region of 2 million?  The estimate assumes it must have been a seriously good deal at the time, for a property in obvious need of major work.   When it's done, and especially if similar projects are undertaken in that soi, then I would assume the actual value to be a multiple of that, easily 8 million. Maybe even more;  If you have 8 rooms rented at 8000 baht each then that's a cool 64,000 baht a month income.  Ok, you may not have all of them rented out all the time, so let's say 50,000 monthly, that's still incredible; properties generating that kind of rent almost don't exist in Chiang Mai, or if they do they'd be over 15 million baht.

As it happens I'm currently looking for the tiniest spec of property in town. My budget is really limited, so whatever we end up getting will be something similarly dreary on the surface, but with big potential to turn it into something stunning. 

Again, thanks for making Chiang Mai a more beautiful place!

----------


## DrAndy

^ there are a couple of single versions for sale in that soi, as well as the double one next door

PM me if you want to really know more

----------


## DrAndy

> In addition to building something nice and making some money, I do want to note this will help beautify and develop this (small) part of town. It wouldn't be the first time that this is the start from others nearby doing the same, and it eventually ending up as a very vibrant and desirable area.


it is called _Gentrification_ in London, when a downmarket street suddenly starts having rubbish skips parked all over the place as each house gets refurbished

----------


## WhiteLotusLane

> Originally Posted by DrAndy
> 
> the new build penthouse
> 
> 
> How many floors does this Penthouse have ?
> 
> What luxury features will it have to distinguish itself from the other bedsits ?


The noise when it rains heavily will be exceptional.  :Smile:   (My office has a metal roof and it's quite the experience. )

----------


## Carrabow

> Originally Posted by WhiteLotusLane
> 
>  In addition to building something nice and making some money, I do want to note this will help beautify and develop this (small) part of town. It wouldn't be the first time that this is the start from others nearby doing the same, and it eventually ending up as a very vibrant and desirable area.
> 
> 
> it is called _Gentrification_ in London, when a downmarket street suddenly starts having rubbish skips parked all over the place as each house gets refurbished


We call it keepin' up with the Jones's

----------


## DrAndy

I have been doing my sums a little more carefully and the budget has got to go up, what with windows, tiles, painting, bathrooms, aircon (just that is nearly B250,000), furniture etc

so a better guess is B3m; still not too bad

----------


## WhiteLotusLane

LOL!   I just looked up what 'Rachman' actually means and only now got the joke.  :Wink: 

Peter Rachman - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

----------


## DrAndy

^ yep

on with the build

the blockwork is almost finished - they are now working on the front penthouse (only the ground floor has not been touched, and will not be until the septic tanks are placed)

oh yes, and the front second floor - the builder needs to put another steel support beam under the floor as it felt a bit wobbly when you jumped up and down

the new steel roof in progress, from the street



The view from the bedroom out to the living space

there will only be one aircon unit per apartment, placed in the bedroom. The sliding doors can be left open to cool the living space, if wanted






The main room, which will have large sliding glassed doors and a neat terrace to sit on and watch life go on




This is looking at the bathroom on the left, and the kitchen, to the right where the woman is, and the entrance door just behind the wall



This is the front door from outside the flat







The penthouse flat will be around 66sq.m., the rest around 53-57

the two bed gound floor flat will be 63sq.m.

----------


## WhiteLotusLane

> ^ yep
> 
> 
> 
>  The main room, which will have large sliding glassed doors and a neat terrace to sit on and watch life go on


No moon gate.  :Sad:   :Wink: 

Please tell me there will be a wagon-wheel window somewhere?  :Smile:

----------


## sabaii sabaii

> In England Rachman built up a property empire in West London consisting of more than one hundred mansion blocks initially often for prostitution


Hmmm




> In order to maximise his rental from his properties, he is said to have driven out the — mostly white — sitting tenants of the properties he owned in Notting Hill, who had statutory protection against high rent increases, and then to have packed the properties with recent immigrants from the West Indies. New tenants did not have the same protection under the law as the sitting tenants had possessed


Beware Farangs




> According to his biographer, Rachman was an intelligent man with a genial personality. Though not blessed with conventional good looks, being short, balding and dumpy


Can't have it all I guess




> He was flamboyant about the way he displayed his wealth: driving a Rolls Royce, chewing on a cigar and sporting dark sunglasses, whilst donning his favourite pair of Latex Speedos


Cool :Smile:

----------


## Carrabow

> I have been doing my sums a little more carefully and the budget has got to go up, what with windows, tiles, painting, bathrooms, aircon (just that is nearly B250,000), furniture etc
> 
> so a better guess is B3m; still not too bad


At the rate of inflation in Thailand you will be happy you are doing this now instead of five years later  :Smile:

----------


## DrAndy

> No moon gate. Please tell me there will be a wagon-wheel window somewhere?


I don't mind gay tenants but I don't want to encourage them

----------


## DrAndy

> At the rate of inflation in Thailand you will be happy you are doing this now instead of five years later


true, I have noticed quite a large rise in both materials and labour since I first built here, so I am sure it will continue

----------


## DrAndy

> Cool


yeah, he was great but they didn't let him take any of it into jail

----------


## Mozzbie47

DrAndy, I would like feed back regarding apartment tenants and what thet can and cant do to your rooms. We have rental rooms in Nakhon Sawon, since the floods we recently purchased new wordrobes for each room, even though it was only the lower floors damaged. My suggestion to my wife was the tenants be told to look after the new equipment, that they were not to put stickers, write names on etc on the wardrobes or walls for that matter.
 Her responce was, it is their room, they pay for it, you cant stop that from happening.
 Is this a Thia way of looking at it or should they do as what is done in Australia, look after your room or pay to have it fixed ??

----------


## DrAndy

if the tenants leave, and the stickers/glue stays on the walls/furniture etc, then they will have to clean it off or pay you to do so out of their deposit

also, you are giving them a clean room, so they must leave it properly cleaned too; wear and tear is something you have to accept, but any damage is not

all that should be made clear at the beginning, in writing if you want

----------


## Mozzbie47

^^ As l thought, thankyou.

----------


## DrAndy

if they are just very basic rooms, then it won't make much difference

but they should still be cleaned and tidy, without stickers etc

----------


## Carrabow

> without stickers etc


You should see the youngest one's TV   :Confused:

----------


## DrAndy

may be more interesting than the programmes

----------


## DrAndy

everything is in a state of flux at the moment, rendering, electrics, steelworks

all in progress but slow

here they have rendered the nice QCON

It makes the space look much bigger; everyone has said that these should be easy to rent and are upmarket

for me, that will depend on the rents!

5th floor, with sunshine




4th floor, sorry a bit fuzzy



the front is looking like this, the roof structure is now finished



they haven't touched the ground floor yet, as it is being used for storage and workers' motorcycles

----------


## Carrabow

Looking good Doc!

----------


## DrAndy

thanks CarryBo*

I just popped down to the building and they are continuing with the rendering....all the floors are awash with sludge

nothing happening other than that

----------


## nigelandjan

> Looking good Doc!


  Really ?  how about is apartments ?

  One thing I like about this old style of build is relatively for apartments you have reasonable sound insulation , compared to some of the modern " Lego " kit style junk they are throwing up in the UK right now.

----------


## Carrabow

> thanks CarryBo*
> 
> I just popped down to the building and they are continuing with the rendering....all the floors are awash with sludge
> 
> nothing happening other than that


Give you a compliment and you slander my name...eh Candy  :Smile:

----------


## Carrabow

> Originally Posted by Carrabow
> 
> Looking good Doc!
> 
> 
> Really ? how about is apartments ?
> 
> .


I think Doc's idea is gonna blossom, hopefully the neighbors will pick up and improve their properties as well. As soon as my son gets a little older I want to find something like this or possibly some sort of mechanics shop to get going, time will tell and gotta find that niche in our area.

----------


## Unlucky Ralph

He's been called worse

Andy, you say these apartments will all be minimum 1 year let, what if you get under occupancy, keep one of the penthouses at least for tourists. My missus keeps nagging me to go to change Mai as she has never been.? 
I reckon you will make alot more per night than per long term tenants, I guess you will learn how to balance it, I would come though for a few nights

----------


## nigelandjan

> I would come though for a few nights


       You could be unlucky ralph , the doc mabe fully booked :Smile:

----------


## DrAndy

> Andy, you say these apartments will all be minimum 1 year let, what if you get under occupancy, keep one of the penthouses at least for tourists. My missus keeps nagging me to go to change Mai as she has never been.? I reckon you will make alot more per night than per long term tenants, I guess you will learn how to balance it, I would come though for a few nights


If I wanted to run that type of business, serviced apartments, then a lot more money could be made

but I can't be bothered to do all the work involved and look after staff etc

just leasing the apartments is a lot less hassle

----------


## ltnt

What's the status DA?  Work completed or still demo?

----------


## DrAndy

see post #161

a bit slow at the mo

----------


## ltnt

To bad, was looking forward to progress photos.

----------


## DrAndy

they will come, be patient - I have to be!

once the rendering is more or less complete the other workers should come back - it is like slurry world there at the mo

----------


## ltnt

Interesting.  Concrete work usually goes fast.  What I don't get about shop houses is how difficult it must be to keep going up and down those stairs for three floors or better.  Usually the bottom floor is used for a "shop."  Living can become quite arduous.  I think I'd have to get a lift put in of some sort.  Perhaps at a minimum a small whatchamacallit to tote groceries and other stuff to the next floors from below.  Oh yea, a "dumbwaiter."

I also don't care for the cave like existence when the Chinese style build on every square inch of airspace wall to wall.  NO windows, no oxygen.  Claustrophobic.  Even sky lights wouldn't help.  To much crap in the air around you and every night with the burning of trash by locals.  They do like their trash burning.

----------


## DrAndy

> What I don't get about shop houses is how difficult it must be to keep going up and down those stairs for three floors or better


yes, you need legs not swollen by too many McDs

free exercise too

anyway, here are some pics from this morning

they have finished the rendering of the walls built so far, although not the bathrooms (waiting for the adjacent render to dry)

This is the front flat on floor 3; it makes it look much bigger and brighter - just think what a coat of white paint will do!




The new-build penthouse roof is now in place. The metal sheets have aluminium reflector bonded on for insulation. There will also be rockwool insulation in the gap between the roof sheets and the Gyproc ceiling board

looking to the rear



and to the front



It looks quite good from the outside too

the walls rendered also helps it look much neater



a close up



The various doors and windows have been ordered but will take some time to make up

----------


## nigelandjan

Nice bit of rendering there Doc ,, it always amazes me the finish they get with cement ,, although the builds I have been to look at have had they're wives sifting the sand by hand before mixing

----------


## DrAndy

mine are much more advanced, they have a wire mesh grid the wives throw it through

----------


## WhiteLotusLane

> He's been called worse
> 
> Andy, you say these apartments will all be minimum 1 year let, what if you get under occupancy, keep one of the penthouses at least for tourists. My missus keeps nagging me to go to change Mai as she has never been.? 
> I reckon you will make alot more per night than per long term tenants, I guess you will learn how to balance it, I would come though for a few nights


You will make a lot more, but it will also be empty a lot more.  Also keep in mind this is Chiang Mai, with very deep tourist-low-seasons but relatively a lot of long term visitors, expats and retirees.

It will take effort every time someone checks in and checks out, which has a cost. It will take effort every time someone can't figure out how to turn on his airconditioner or access the WiFi. And to make up for the low season emptiness you need to charge 3 times as much.  So then you're at 24,000 baht a month, and no longer competitive with serviced apartments.  (Smith Residence, Veerachai Court, Life in Town, etc.) 

I've toyed with the same thoughts with regards to renting out a small house in the downtown Chiang Mai riverside area: I know there is a market for slightly longer-term tourists (1-2 months), often couples with children, who will need two bedrooms and a kitchen and so on.  I see them ask questions on the forums, inquiring on renting a house, hoping to gain more space and lower cost compared to paying for two hotel rooms.   Two hotel rooms would be at least 1500 baht/day on a monthly basis, so 45,000 baht.   So offering a house at 30K / month with a minimum of one month would work out well for those people.. problem is it may not work out well for me if it's only rented 4 months of the year.  Then there's more money and less hassle just renting for a year at a sane 10-12K.   (But also not ruling it out completely; if someone happens to show up with 30K baht in hand then they can move right in for a month.)

----------


## WhiteLotusLane

> I also don't care for the cave like existence when the Chinese style build on every square inch of airspace wall to wall.  NO windows, no oxygen.  Claustrophobic.  Even sky lights wouldn't help.  To much crap in the air around you and every night with the burning of trash by locals.  They do like their trash burning.


Not in the city though.  In villages and countryside (where there is no municipal trash collection: sure.

And from the looks of it, Andy's apartments will have magnificently wide window areas to let light and air in.  A lot more than just about any Thai condominium studio unit.

----------


## DrAndy

> A lot more than just about any Thai condominium studio unit.


maybe because mine are not studios but one bedroom flats?

as for trash burning, there is now a number you can call if a neighbour starts burning - they come around fast too

----------


## ltnt

Thanks Dr. Andy for the update photos and descriptions.  Is there a common stairwell?  Hallways?  Fire exits?  I'm sure no codes?  The penthouse roof will have a suspended sheetrock ceiling?  How many bedrooms per unit?  You may have already stated but...

No Big Mac's for this kid, vegetarian.  I have a two story now and I spend about 50% of my time up and down doing different stuff.  So three stories is a real work out.

Chiang Mai is really civilized a number to call and actual action.  Wonders never cease to amaze me.  Had a massive fire near here today, fortunately the wind was in the opposite direction from my house.  Burmese workers burning haphazardly.  No idea regarding consequences.

Good idea long term rentals.  I handled rentals for a year and it almost put me over the edge.  I learned so much about people then.  I don't think I ever want to deal with that again.  Liars and deadbeats.  When you get good tenets they get screwed by the bad ones.  Lots of drama all the time.  Of course nothing broken is their doing.

Good luck and looking forward to more updates.

----------


## ltnt

> but one bedroom flats?


Oops!  Can't read.  comprehension one hundred times on the black board.

----------


## DrAndy

> Is there a common stairwell? Hallways? Fire exits? I'm sure no codes? The penthouse roof will have a suspended sheetrock ceiling? How many bedrooms per unit? You may have already stated but...


yes, a common stairwell and landings (hallways?)

fire exits on the third and fourth floors, the top floor can escape to the roof and on to the next buildings, There are regs that need to be followed but they are not much for renovated buildings compared to new for obvious reasons

the penthouse roof will have a gyproc ceiling attached to the metal roof structure, giving a high loft-style feel

----------


## DrAndy

The work is going very slowly; they have just finished the rendering for the floors 2 rear, and all of 3, 4 5

they have added some roof sheets at the edges and front



sorry, a closer look but still cannot see the front edging clearly....never mind



the edges being filled in



I am going to have to get my wife to tell the builder to get more of a move on - like most builders, they have lots of other work and tend to let things drift if they are not reminded

----------


## sabai sabai

You had any issues with the neighbours about the noise of the construction ?
I wonder how next doors penthouse residers feel, with a new neighbour on there headboard facing wall  :Smile:

----------


## DrAndy

no, all quiet from them

the workers try to respect them, by working daytimes only

as for the next door penthouse, shouldn't be a problem as mine is built of QCON and there is also a gap from their wall

I will be leaving a peephole and charging by the minute

----------


## DrAndy

They started knocking though the roof terrace's 5" concrete slab this morning, so that stairs can be fitted

174 neighbours complained that their houses were vibrating, as they were using a jack-hammer

apparently, the big concrete cutters are not available here (although that is nonsense) so smashing it is the only way

meeting this afternoon to see what can be done

----------


## DrAndy

some good, and some bad - pretty normal really!

this is the hole that annoyed the neighbours



luckily, they decided to cut through the concrete as far as they could, then hit it

so this is the hole now...completed!



so I thought I would pop up the "ladder" and have a look

The hole from the top - this will have a small entrance and a door




nice view over the back



and towards the front, the roof of the new penthouse



so that is a step forward

there obviously has been a little confusion about the kitchen counters



there is no room for a fridge, the counter will need to be cut off 60cm from the wall to allow one in (I can't find a decent under-the-counter type)

and there is no hole for the hob, but that can be cut in later

two of these monstrous things arrived, so there will be a lot of digging and upset neighbours (again)



oh well, looking forward to even more progress

----------


## palexxxx

Going well Andy.

----------


## nevets

Very nice build story i have just read the whole lot and it was great, when my house was built we had 90% women doing the work and a good job they did too.
Yes you have to make sure you have the numbers on site every day the builder always will try and catch up on his other work if you let him.
Look forward to the rest.

----------


## FlyFree

> You had any issues with the neighbours about the noise of the construction ?
> I wonder how next doors penthouse residers feel, with a new neighbour on there headboard facing wall


Good God, that's classy shit.

----------


## nigelandjan

> so I thought I would pop up the "ladder" and have a look


  Did you notice as you " popped " up the ladder "Banksy" had made his contribution ?

----------


## DrAndy

> "Banksy"


he was in there some months ago, around the time the old wiring was ripped out and the copper stolen

----------


## DrAndy

> Good God, that's classy shit.


what, this?

----------


## ltnt

Its a fermenting Thai wine cask.  Be sure to bury nearby and open lid with a straw for periodic sampling.  Should be about right when the painting is complete.  ps:  Don't tell the neighbors.

----------


## redplough

I might be a good idea to get a professional engineer in to give you an opinion on floor strength etc. Shouldn't cost a lot and could save a lot of grief down the road.

----------


## DrAndy

> I might be a good idea to get a professional engineer in to give you an opinion on floor strength etc. Shouldn't cost a lot and could save a lot of grief down the road.


 
floor strength? which floor?

the wine cask is going to buried deep down

----------


## ltnt

> I might be a good idea to get a professional engineer in to give you an opinion on floor strength etc. Shouldn't cost a lot and could save a lot of grief down the road.


 :smiley laughing:

----------


## DrAndy

^ just posting smileys is frowned upon in the top half of the board

just to reassure you though, we did have the architect and builder give us their opinions on the structure of this type of building. Many have been built up over the years and the concrete used is of good quality (see the bit about trying to knock a hole through it!)

to be over-safe, we are using lightweight building materials wherever possible, especially if not above any beam or column

----------


## ltnt

Laughable, test the old concrete for floor strength?  Core drill sample and in any direction you'll find its less than 2,000psi due to soupy mix by hand.  As for bearing strength its not much due to overly additions of water and sand mix less cement and absolutely "0" consolidation of material by vibrator.  Columns are equally suspect and over the design height as prescribed by std.  international building codes.  CM does get earthquakes.

As for owner responsibility, also "0" in the case of liabilities due to poor construction standards.

In the future I'll remember no similes, and refer only to sarcasm and fact in posts.

Onward and forward with the build....

----------


## DrAndy

> CM does get earthquakes.


yes, it does

and the building has withstood several quite large ones over the years

your assumptions re: the concrete mix may well be incorrect. Breaking the floors has been the work of Hercules

----------


## DrAndy

> Columns are equally suspect and over the design height as prescribed by std. international building codes


 just explain exactly what is wrong with them

----------


## DrAndy

so the two wonderful wine casks are buried

the back one



and the front one



the painters have been wandering around painting any walls they fancy; this is the primer coat




they are using different primers for old cement walls and the new ones

----------


## nigelandjan

^ Looks like that thin old piss available from B+Q never mind after 50 coats you won't notice

----------


## DrAndy

It is primer, Nigel, so the coverage is not important

as long as the cement gets sealed for the next coats

I have decided to go with TOA 4 Seasons rather than Supershield

the cost difference is enormous and I don't think the 10 year guarantee means much; usually a flat will need a paint job when the tenant moves out anyway

Supershield 18litre B2950
4 Seasons 18litre  B1300

I am not sure of the density of each as yet. I presume 2 coats will be enough

----------


## nevets

I find the paint in Thailand is not as good as the paint in the UK , the cover is terable i used Supershield and found even with a seeler coat it still took many coats to cover.
Berger i found much better but still one coat it is not.

----------


## DrAndy

When I had my house painted a couple of years ago, two coats was suffcient, same as UK paint

you have to watch the painters as they often over-dilute the paint to make it easier to use
the can says 25% water can be added, I prefer less than 10%

----------


## nigelandjan

I was only joking ,, my brother wanted to paint his lounge ceiling last year ,, asked my advice as what to use ( as I'm a bit of a DIY'r ) I said whatever you use don't use B+Q extra economy bargain basement white emulsion ,,,,,, yup you know 8 coats later he can still see his lovely nicotine stained ceiling through it .

    Personally when I do a ceiling I go for the best money can buy , one coat the jobs a goo dun

----------


## DrAndy

> he can still see his lovely nicotine stained ceiling


the reason for that is that nicotine, like damp patches, bleeds through

it needs to be sealed before using emulsion

----------


## spudge

Nice thread.

I had to look up Rachman, for a slumlord that died aged 42 he certainly managed to make an impact!

----------


## DrAndy

42, the answer to life, the universe and everything

and thanks

----------


## ltnt

> Originally Posted by ltnt
> 
> Columns are equally suspect and over the design height as prescribed by std. international building codes
> 
> 
>  just explain exactly what is wrong with them


1.  re-bar minimal
2.  concrete cold pour...weakness
3.  unconsolidated concrete...no vibration
4. bearing strength of main support columns not engineered for loads.
5.  Seismic zone design not done regardless of its withstanding some minor earthquakes.  don't count on it long term.

to name but a few, but don't worry, nobody in Thailand does.  Bangkok's multi-storied skyscrapers seem to be doing just fine.  Collapse of buildings are rare unless in Pakistan.

----------


## DrAndy

I always like judgements done from an armchair

I can refute some of your points from inspection, others from the way the buildings have lasted

you didn't answer the question about Std Intl building codes- there were none when these buildings were erected

your point 4 is a nonsense of course

never mind, I won't worry if you don't

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Most concrete is premixed in trucks here and the structures are over-engineered, so ignore Itnt like everyone else does.

----------


## spudge

> Collapse of buildings are rare unless in Pakistan.


Maybe Dr A should take steps to protect his apartments from drone strikes

----------


## DrAndy

the only point that he ahs is the seismic design; very few buildings in Thailand are built to withstand severe earthquakes, because they are very rare

The biggest recorded was in 1545, which damaged Wat Chedi Luang

so they are a possibility but so is being hit by a Boeing

----------


## ltnt

> Most concrete is premixed in trucks here and the structures are over-engineered, so ignore Itnt like everyone else does.


Happy I don't live in your world.  Just how many truck loads have you ordered DA?  Answer:  None...2.3 earthquake recorded in CM yesterday.  Lets put you on ignore Marmidget!

----------


## DrAndy

> 2.3 earthquake recorded in CM yesterday


well, a 2.3 is not noticeable

we had a 7.2 last year, and felt the building shake for a while...no damage noted

and, as you may know, a 7.2 is not 3x larger than a 2.3, but massively larger, on an exponential scale

----------


## DrAndy

> Just how many truck loads have you ordered DA?


you talking to me? or Marmite

I have ordered over 20 truckloads for other projects

and calm down Itnt, this is not the lounge

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Lets put you on ignore Marmidget!


Not sure you can, actually.

----------


## Begbie

> Originally Posted by ltnt
> 
> 2.3 earthquake recorded in CM yesterday
> 
> 
> well, a 2.3 is not noticeable
> 
> we had a 7.2 last year, and felt the building shake for a while...no damage noted


Not in Chiangmai, that would have flattened the entire city. Perhaps you're refering to the powerful earthquake in Japan.

----------


## ltnt

Right DA, 38,000 posts and I get upset with the marmidget.  Always seems to be on the downside of up.

Interesting you've actually ordered mix trucks.  What was the mix design?  How much was poured out in single pour?  Was there any columns involved?  If so did you consolidate/vibrate the concrete?  No voids or holidays?  Anyway there's a lot more to concrete than most here would consider.

All that said there's a lot of out of spec. concrete poured in Thailand.  Don't make it your concrete.

Off to the shower to wash this offal stain off me.

----------


## ltnt

> Originally Posted by ltnt
> 
> Lets put you on ignore Marmidget!
> 
> 
> Not sure you can, actually.


Mentally if nothing else. Can't stop people with opinions and an OP in front of their names.  Perhaps I'll get banned for bad humor or lack of respect to senior contributors.  38,000 posts and growing. FMS...theres no light at the end of this tunnel.

----------


## benlovesnuk

Ok, anyway...?
The septics are in the ground, will this be ventilated? I have a septic under the house and was going to close it off but then read gases escaping it is better to have it well ventilated. Whats the best advice......thanks

----------


## DrAndy

I think they often need a vent pipe, but maybe the gases can escape with the outflow from this type.

*The problem I am thinking of at the moment is the water supply*

The plumber is suggesting the usual tank on the ground floor, and then a pump
this will pump up to another tank on the roof, which will then supply the flats by gravity

but...the flats on the fourth and fifth floors would not have enough pressure to make the multipoint water heaters function properly, so another pump would be needed there for those flats

I am not sure why the pump on the ground floor cannot supply all the flats; OK it will need to have a decent flow and may be a little noisy, but that can be solved

the height is only less than 15m and the amount it would need to supply would not be massive, even if all 10 flats had showers running at the same time

any thoughts, and which pump could do the job?

----------


## ltnt

Pump sizing must be for "max flow/usage."  x gallons per minute.  Vent required for septic system.  Off gasses/methane will not vent through overflow properly.  Vent should extend above highest point of discharge.  Seldom if ever done in Thai construction standards.

Your builder wants a water storage tank on the roof and a large pool supply on the first floor to keep adequate supply to all consumers.  Good thinking.  Positive head from roof tank will or should be enough to operate water heaters if the small individual type.

Get an engineer to calculate your water pressure drop if you want to do this correctly.  City water supply is inconsistent and pressures are also inconsistant.

----------


## DrAndy

> Positive head from roof tank will or should be enough to operate water heaters if the small individual type.


Maybe; what head would be required for most water heaters?  a couple of metres or more?

I know 10 metes of water would give approx. 1Bar

I will have to check what the heaters operate at




> City water supply is inconsistent and pressures are also inconsistant.


yes, that is why the city water goes into a tank, then is pumped out from that reservoir

----------


## Thetyim

> any thoughts, and which pump could do the job?


Davey XP500
Small, quiet and give good flow rate
More expensive than the chinese ones but they work well

----------


## DrAndy

thanks Thet; most of the pumps I have seen have been Hitachi and the like, which I assumed were Japanese

----------


## Thetyim

^
Difficult to tell by the brand name now.
Hitachi, Black&Decker, Bosch all have factories in China churning out their stuff

----------


## DrAndy

true, as long as the QC is good....

anyway, we have decided to go without a tank on the roof and use two pumps downstairs; one for the floors 1,2,3  the other for 4 and 5

this will also give a back-up in case of pump failure, assuming we get the valvework correct

I just went and checked, those hot water multipoint heaters need a minimum of 0.3 bar, in general, so no problem

The Siemens seems a good buy (german) as opposed to Fujika (!) Jap made in Thailand, or Panasonic, China

----------


## DrAndy

> If so did you consolidate/vibrate the concrete? No voids or holidays? Anyway there's a lot more to concrete than most here would consider. All that said there's a lot of out of spec. concrete poured in Thailand


if you had read my thread on my housebuild in CM city, you would have noted that I made them redo some columns as they had not been vibrated properly and there were holes in the sides

----------


## ltnt

Only those you could see the holidays in?  Nevertheless all concrete pours require consolidation/vibration.  There is also "over vibration," as well, in case you're interested.  Aggregate seems to cluster together.  No strength.

Its your build, just making observations for constructive application.  Not criticisms.

----------


## DrAndy

this is not a build with concrete, that has already been done and stood the test of time

if you had read the thread, you would note earlier concerns about the strength of the building and the way we tried to lessen any impact of the new weights

we also looked at other buildings in the same row and saw they had used heavy blocks for their walls, with no apparent ill effect, so ours should be a little safer

----------


## Thetyim

> we have decided to go without a tank on the roof


That's 2-4 tons less weight to worry about

----------


## DrAndy

^ exactly, one of the reasons for not going that route

----------


## DrAndy

Just went over there to show someone the flats, he was quite positive about renting one

he especially liked the airiness of most of the flats, which will only improve with tiling and final painting

he also gave me some idea of what they should go for, and what sort of fittings would be good

anyway, here is some more groundwork for the septic tanks - the plumber is putting all sorts of pipe around the building, using the green pipe for hot water

here is the front tank, with the ancient tank exposed too



a closer look at the old tank, nicely built of brick



the rear tank, with bathroom drain ditches




and the outlet ditch, ready for a nice new pipe



and the other one....



can't wait to get all the floor down and the tiling started

they have started tiling parts of the bathrooms, pics next time

----------


## DrAndy

They managed to get the big blue pipes in yesterday afternoon

waste water and crap water all done and ready, at this level



The ground floor bathrooms, ready to build the walls!  once the drainage is complete and covered

one is where all the pipes are sticking up, the other is back right



They have winched some of the bathroom tiles up and dumped them on each floor




They were working today and have started the tiling!  

the first tiles are up....




At that rate, the bathrooms that are ready for tiling will be done soon

(all ready except the ground floor and the second floor front)

----------


## nigelandjan

One thing about the Thais they can do a nice bit of tiling .

 Will that blue soil pipe be boxed in eventually ??

----------


## DrAndy

I hope so....

maybe paint red stripes on it and make it a feature

----------


## DrAndy

Just been checking on water pumps

we will go for the pump for the first three floors, and another pump for the top two floors. That also gives some redundancy in case of a pump breaking down

I am not sure which pump sizes I need; the WM-P400GX is nice but costs 18K, as opposed to the WP-P300GX being 6K

the max lift would be 15m, prob the max number of taps/showers in use at the same time, say 4

any ideas?

----------


## lom

both pumps on ground level?

----------


## DrAndy

yes, together

although the plumber did suggest one on the third floor instead

----------


## lom

You will get pressure drops if you serve 3 floors with the same pump.
I find that so annoying that I installed a separate Hitachi 250 for the upper floor bathroom and can now have a good shower even if lots of water is used in ground floor bathroom or kitchen or washing machine.

I think you need 2 of the bigger pricey ones but you have after all saved some 20K baht on the roof top tank  :Smile:

----------


## DrAndy

thanks Lom

I suppose it depends on the power of your pumps if you get pressure drops

the info for the pumps does say that you can have four taps open (or equivalent) for the 300w and 6 for the 400w, at the same time

----------


## Ratchaburi

Andy you need to look at the pump preferments Chart

Looking at the 400 watt max head 28 metres flow rate 25 litres per minute
                     700 watt max head 28 metres flow rate 38 litres per minute
 You will have to look the head & the flow rate at that hight ::chitown::

----------


## DrAndy

the block is only 15m high so no big deal, Ratch

should be fine

----------


## Ratchaburi

> the block is only 15m high so no big deal, Ratch
> 
> should be fine


I am only trying to help as I work with water & pressure every day.
if that mite be a hint. ::chitown::

----------


## Maxion

Dr Andy

 You might want to consider a single pump with separate bladder tanks sized to match demand. This is how my wifes family supply their rooms for rent in Bangkok. Also, make sure your plumber installs a more than adequate size main feed line.

----------


## DrAndy

> Originally Posted by DrAndy
> 
> 
> the block is only 15m high so no big deal, Ratch
> 
> should be fine
> 
> 
> I am only trying to help as I work with water & pressure every day.
> if that mite be a hint.


 
no probs; so what flow rate would the 300, 350 and 400 get at that max 15m?

----------


## DrAndy

> You might want to consider a single pump with separate bladder tanks sized to match demand


no idea how that works? more please

----------


## Ratchaburi

> Originally Posted by Ratchaburi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by DrAndy
> ...


 
The Hitachi web site only the 400 15m 50 litres per minute & 750 65 litres per minute & that if there is no head loss.
Head loss is the pipe diametre, how many elbow you use between the pump & tap.

What Maxion said about using a larger pipe from the pump up the require height.
This would reduce the friction in your pipe that mean less head loss. 

 ::chitown::

----------


## DrAndy

I think 50 litres per minute is a lot over the likely useage

that website specifies 1" pipe for the big pumps, maybe 1.25 for the smaller non-induction ones

----------


## Maxion

> Originally Posted by Maxion
> 
> You might want to consider a single pump with separate bladder tanks sized to match demand
> 
> 
>  no idea how that works? more please


 Combination pump/bladder units have limited flow capacity and may be unsuitable for larger services. This can be overcome by zoning with several pumps but to do this you will have to run separate feed lines for each zone back to the source.
  Larger installations employ separate pump and bladder tank. The pump capacity and bladder volume are sized to suit the service demand.
  What you are really looking to avoid is electric showers dropping out through low pressure or flow.
  Its also a good idea to fit balancing valves at each level so that the lower levels dont take the lions share.
  Below shows a pump complete with pressure switch (available in many sizes) and various sizes of bladder tanks. The two are simply piped together and are ready to go.
  These items are readily available in Thailand and a good Bangkok plumber will be familiar with this type of setup.
  I stress again, whatever system you go for, dont skimp on the feed pipe size. Its a common error that Thai plumbers make and difficult to rectify if later you find more delivery is required.

----------


## Ratchaburi

I run 1.25 with 15 out let at ground level& a good flow rate.good luck with the water supply for your units.

----------


## Ratchaburi

> Originally Posted by DrAndy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Maxion
> ...


If you run this pump & pressure switch then (no bladder tank required)
as the switch works on flow of water, when you open a tap there is a small drop in pressure the pump will start & when you turn the tap off the pump will run 10 -30 seconds then stop till the next tap is opened.

----------


## Maxion

> If you run this pump & pressure switch then (no bladder tank required)
> as the switch works on flow of water, when you open a tap there is a small drop in pressure the pump will start & when you turn the tap off the pump will run 10 -30 seconds then stop till the next tap is opened.


You are correct my choice of pump picture was wrong as I should have shown a pump with pressure switch only. Would have been better to show 3 separate components - pump, switch and bladder tank.

----------


## DrAndy

my local pump man is offering me an Italian pump with a pressure switch he will attach, much cheaper and better flow....he says

----------


## Maxion

> my local pump man is offering me an Italian pump with a pressure switch he will attach, much cheaper and better flow....he says


Sounds like you are on the right track. Italy is famous for making pumps and if its anything like my old bilge pump it will run forever.

----------


## DrAndy

slight deviation

just been to the flats and the big floor tiles were being delivered

as I went in, the delivery bloke was coming out - I was on the planks serving as a gangway, so he stepped to one side over onto the septic tank

the lid flipped and down he went, up to his armpits like in a cartoon

the tank was full of water but not yet used, luckily for him

how his mate laughed!!  I helped the poor guy out, dripping like a drowned dog

sorry no video, it would have been amazing

so they put a pallet on the tank, much safer



here he is, stacking the boxes



the back bathroom has some nice pipework



the place under the stairs for the tank and pumps, about 2.2 m tall





I hope most of the wonderful pipes will be able to be hiden without too much trouble



the bathroom walls are progressing - this one is complete except for the area where the shower valve has to go - I just collected them today



the electrician should be in Thursday

----------


## Ratchaburi

> my local pump man is offering me an Italian pump with a pressure switch he will attach, much cheaper and better flow....he says


I use the blader pump for 2 year but had many problem low air pressure the pump switch on off on off then the blader leaks & went to the pressure switch 4 year not a problem.
Look forward to see your units finished ::chitown::

----------


## DrAndy

back to the pipes

it is going to be difficult to hide a lot of the pipes from the bathrooms, they cannot be recessed in, and boxing them in will not make a very nice feel

maybe I will just paint them white and hope they blend in, or stick diamonds all over them for a bit of bling

----------


## Mozzbie47

^^ If painted the same colour as the surronds, pipes can look better than trying to cover them, they sorta blend in. Or painted a different colour, to make a pipe feature.

----------


## DrAndy

yeah, quite

unfortunately, the bathrooms on the second floor are going to be real "pipeworks", the others not too bad

pics later

----------


## nevets

Shame about the pipes, on a new build you would have had a riser through the floors but on a re, hash well have to do the best you can , still great flats though.

----------


## DrAndy

You can always hang your towel on them

----------


## Ratchaburi

> You can always hang your towel on them


 
I tink it would be a little hard on the ground floor.
 :mid:

----------


## DrAndy

It is mainly the waste pipes that are being a nuisance, esp the 6" soil pipes

----------


## DrAndy

here are the latest pics, hot from the bike

the ground floor back bathroom pipes; 

not too bad as they can be boxed and a false ceiling fitted, which will be a little lower than wanted but still OK





The bathroom above that on the second floor; the pipes are a bit lower so maybe a partial celing over the worst and let the pipes show a bit

after boxing the vertical pipes, the shower may be moved to a better position on the RHS and the basin put on the LHS





the second floor front bathroom (to be); a similar situation that a false ceiling should solve, plus some boxing for the verticals



OK  a new view - the rear of the building, never painted and maybe I won't bother either




a few nice shacks dotted about. A very fat man lives in what I would say was a garden shed. His neighbour, a rickshaw driver, lives in this tin shanty

----------


## Ratchaburi

It would be a idea make a capboard to with a door each side of the pipe.

----------


## nigelandjan

Look forward to seeing the Thais boxing them pipes in ,, will be a good idea to leave some access ports

----------


## DrAndy

once the pipes are in, there is usually no reason to need to access them

if there was a leak, then the boxing could be taken off easily enough

----------


## DrAndy

They have started building the roof terrace entrance/exit

seen from below




and from the other end; unfortunately, they have not yet built the stairs, which may have made it easier for them

----------


## DrAndy

new thoughts on the pipes; we will probably build block walls around the vertical pipes, then the shower wall can extend from that. That can all be tiled and will, hopefully, look good

no access should be required as the verticals have no joints where they are to be blocked in

----------


## DrAndy

here we are, they have started already


the shower seems a little small, but you don't need to stand right next to the wall

It seems to be quite OK when I stood in the space




from the outside, the shower wall divides the space quite well

I am thinking of a false ceiling to hide the other pipes



this approach will work well for the other bathrooms with pipe intrusions, except the rear of the second floor where there is quite a low 2" pipe going across

paint it white....

----------


## nigelandjan

Jeez so thats how the Thais do it ,,, thats some serious boxing in , makes my inch  by two inch plus some chipboard look positively inadequate

----------


## DrAndy

well, it needed to be solid as that area has to be tiled and waterproof

----------


## benlovesnuk

Should hsve used viva board 8-10mm we used it in the wood house on a frame. Thry use it outside necked so with tiles it would not be a problem for water penetration. basically its concrete wood fibre board smells fishy but gives you............oh youve done....never mind.

----------


## DrAndy

Yes, Ben, I have used it; see the new floor of the second floor

but using QCON blocks is more substantial, quicker and safer; tiling doesn't always keep the water out!

oh yes, and the shower wall was going to be built using them as well

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> but using QCON blocks is more substantial, quicker and safer; tiling doesn't always keep the water out!


Thermally efficient too.

There's a house near us that has a garden wall built using Qcon blocks. I didn't understand that either.

----------


## DrAndy

well....., maybe they have too much money?

we are using QCON for the main reason that it is light, so less stress on the building. It is also a good sound insulator, which makes the party walls more soundproof

----------


## benlovesnuk

> Yes, Ben, I have used it; see the new floor of the second floor
> 
> but using QCON blocks is more substantial, quicker and safer; tiling doesn't always keep the water out!
> 
> oh yes, and the shower wall was going to be built using them as well


I thought you didnt want substantial? I dont know what you mean by safer? Nothing to do with tiles, qcon drinks water viva board doesnt, so if grouting fails then viva is better, lighter and less substantial. Just some advice, your building.
Have a good day:-)

----------


## DrAndy

and using viva board is more difficult to make boxing that lasts well

OK I know the board is thick enough to take tiles, but I am happy with what we have done

as for the grouting failing, remember the blocks will be rendered as well before tiling

----------


## DrAndy

Lots of different things happening

besides the neighbours complaining again

they have rendered the shower walls and pipe surrounds, ready for tiling




The metal workers are now building the stairs to the roof terrace



The aircon men have fitted the pipelines and water pipes; I suppose they will have to be boxed in (maybe with viva board - maybe with gyproc)



and the electricians are fitting the metal conduit where it cannot be buried easily

then you get the "industrial" look

----------


## benlovesnuk

Yes, building an empire is all in a days work.  :Smile:

----------


## DrAndy

well, 3 months

----------


## benlovesnuk

Alright we get it, no need to show off  :Smile: 

Its almost been 2 years for my house..........:-C

----------


## sabai sabai

^ Go slow, Catch monkey

Look on the bright side, you have no chance of being jailed for the loss of 25 lives due to an act of God/faulty electrics/Some nutter off the internet with a jerry can etc

 :Smile:

----------


## jizzybloke

Looking good DrA!




> neighbours complaining again


About what?

----------


## sabai sabai

Him strutting around the place in his Speedos.

Or could be the noise pollution  :Smile:

----------


## DrAndy

those noisy Speedos

I suppose if you are living near a building site the noise can be a pain, and it has been going on for three months


sometimes, if they are drilling or breaking the concrete the noise is really nasty, but it doesn't go on forever

we just say sorry and carry on

----------


## DrAndy

Just had a meeting with the builder-in-chief to make sure of some of the details

The top stairs to the terrace are slowly getting there




it will be nice to get up there easily

The first BIG tile ready to go down; these will be in all the apartments for all the floor except the bathrooms

the hallways will also be different



you get two pics because it is a momentous occasion




The only problem we are having now is with the electrician; he wants a lot more money for using the metal conduit rather than the PVC stuff

I agree that using the metal is more work but I am not sure how much more

maybe a couple of days extra for all the same runs ?

----------


## nigelandjan

It looks like a wooden? stair case is going in ,, I don't think I've ever seen that in flats before ,, just love the pic of the guy in the red shirt perched up on a few inches over the stair well .

  Wouldn't the UK health an safety lot just love this , we have one of these twatts work full time in our Company now , never come across so much bullcrap since I last visited the cattle market.

      Anyway its looking good now , won't be long before the returns start coming in

----------


## DrAndy

> It looks like a wooden? stair case is going in ,, I don't think I've ever seen that in flats before


It is metal, so lightweight

It just goes up to the shared roof terrace - great coffee spot daytime, G & T nightime




> Wouldn't the UK health an safety lot just love this


they probably wouldn't allow the tiles anyway, too big!  at least they would be if stone, as I was informed when I put down a stone floor in London (secondhand stones)




> never come across so much bullcrap since I last visited the cattle market.


did they make you wear safety shoes?

----------


## nigelandjan

> It is metal, so lightweight


  Sorry my mistake ,, although to be fair I have started a thread enquiring about opticians in Udon Thani

----------


## nigelandjan

> did they make you wear safety shoes?


  Its worse than that here now ,, if you want to pass a e.g.. hammer up a story , you have to put it in a box on the forklift , to then be lifted up into a gated caged area on the second floor ,,, no throwing the hammer here !

----------


## DrAndy

It is good to hear they still allow hammers

----------


## DrAndy

Construction of the walls has started on the ground floor

The ground floor (1st in Thai) leads back to the concierge room; the water tank and pumps will be under the stairs on the left

The guy is standing in the bathroom for the front flat, which is a 2 bed flat

A wall has yet to be built






This is inside the concierge's room, which is a nice size, about 30 sq.m

kitchen at the back, a washing machine for doing the flat occupants' washing, a bathroom straight ahead, a septic tank to play with



We have removed all the grills from the windows - they even had them on the fifth floor, dunno why

It makes the rooms much brighter and less like a prison

we will have them at the front, 1st and second floors, where access is easy, and at the rear 1st floor



The tiles are going down quite well, this flat has nearly all the floor laid already




The iron stairs are going up






the place is full of workmen and women, very busy and messy

----------


## DrAndy

They have started tiling another flat; the tiles will go right out and cover the terrace too




This is the first flat completed, although not the bathroom floor yet





An example of the blocked in pipes and shower area, now tiled

seems fine




and from the outside





The top metal stairs are now useable, although they don't have treads yet




so I can post a pic of the little exit house

this will have vented metal sidings and a polycarbonate roof

and a lockable door for security (the roofs connect from house to house)



The electricians have been busy; here is an example of the surface work

all metal tubing, it cost us a little more (work and materials) but is worth it

old and new together




a bit more; once the wall is painted it will look neat




the place is a hive of activity, all sorts of work going on

----------


## gusG

It's all looking good.
But foked if I'd use metal conduits for electricity in Thailand.

----------


## DrAndy

It's OK, we will give free rubber gloves with every lease

----------


## gusG

Fair enough, nothing like a bit of slap and tickle.

----------


## DrAndy

that will be the tenants' prerogative

----------


## DrAndy

so now I am choosing the pumps; the lower 3 floors to be served by one, the upper by the other

the dear plumber has put in a 1" pipe which I think is not big enough, a 11/4" would have been better but never mind

the lift for the second pump will need to be around 13m to the top flat shower

Hitachi  400GP gives  55l/min @ 12m with a 1.25 pipe  B13,600
Hitachi  355EX gives  45l/min                                   B9490
Hitachi  300GP gves   44l/min                                   B6450


so what could I get away with?

----------


## DrAndy

anyway, thanks for all the green repos, much appreciated

and now....

we have the columns for the entrance completed

this is the main entrance between the two columns - once they have got rid of the gates and put in a door. The grey soil pipe is the old one and will go (it is still being used at present by the workers



and you walk down the corridor through the second set of columns

the wall for the apartment will be on the right up to the column




this is a small problem - the second bedroom on the 1st floor will not have a window...any suggestions?




there are now three teams of tilers working away to get the 150sq m of big floor tiles down



they sleep here at lunch time, just draw the curtains zzzzzzzzzzzzzz

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> the second bedroom on the 1st floor will not have a window...any suggestions?


Hard to say without seeing a plan of the entire floor.

----------


## DrAndy

right...

I suppose we could put in a high window into the corridor, but that doesn't give much light

just have nice lights in the room, and something that fools the eyes

----------


## Thetyim

> I suppose we could put in a high window into the corridor


If the corridor is "public space" then that is a horrible idea.

At night the sleeper has no control over the incoming light

----------


## DrAndy

exactly, I don't think much of it either; the architect put one in and I changed it 

a room with no view

----------


## dirtydog

Glass blocks set over 6foot high into the corridor?

----------


## Carrabow

Got an idea for ventilation in that bathroom? May want to consider it.

----------


## DrAndy

leave the door open?

----------


## DrAndy

> Glass blocks set over 6foot high into the corridor?


same as a window really, you get light at night when you don't want it

one of the problems when converting these shophouses

----------


## DrAndy

still thinking about that ^

today the decorative plaster merchants moved in to start the arch decorations




They haven't quite got it right yet so the wife showed them what she wanted

(before anyone says it looks gay)



The metal stairs are ready to use, very solid and feel good





The outside entrance to the stairs - functional and light



The roof panel in polycarbonate to get a lot of light

ventilation is at the top below the roof panels

I had asked for vents in the sides but they reckon the hot air should escape easily from the gaps



the tilers continue, quietly as it is Sunday and there is a Korean style church next door

----------


## sabai sabai

> I suppose we could put in a high window into the corridor, but that doesn't give much light


Mirrors 





> At night the sleeper has no control over the incoming light


 curtain ?

----------


## sabai sabai

I stayed at this hotel in Bangkok that had no windows. Got a great nights sleep, never knew what time it was though

----------


## nigelandjan

> I stayed at this hotel in Bangkok that had no windows. Got a great nights sleep, never knew what time it was though


  You really should kerb your drinking a bit , that was a container you spent the night in  :Smile:

----------


## nigelandjan

> The metal stairs are ready to use, very solid and feel good


  Will you put thick rubber treads on them to deaden the sound of the high heels of the mai nois visiting your clientele ?

----------


## sabai sabai

High heels are not only for mia nois Nige.

If you shop around, you can even find a pair for your huge plates of meat

[/IMG]



Make a nice change from your usual loafers too



 

 :Smile:

----------


## nigelandjan

^ 5555 +  you know

----------


## sabai sabai

> that was a container you spent the night in


No, it was The Premier Inn, which is  Ranked #582 of 664 places to stay in Bangkok, 

a container being #425  :Smile:

----------


## DrAndy

> Originally Posted by DrAndy
> 
> The metal stairs are ready to use, very solid and feel good
> 
> 
> Will you put thick rubber treads on them to deaden the sound of the high heels of the mai nois visiting your clientele ?


 
I don't think any of the tenants will be living on the roof terrace

so no

----------


## benlovesnuk

what about solar hot water, where is it in your world domination (plan), apartments scheming, rule the world embargo shenanagins, i hear someones got a big one for sale very cheap at the moment, around your way.......might be worth checking out?

----------


## DrAndy

I decided not to use solar water heating, it became too complex; each apartment needs to have hot water within a few seconds - it would take ages for the hot to get through to the ground floor apartments.

yes, it is possible with a seperate circulating system but the costs became too much so individual multi-points are the way to go. Each aprtment will then pay for the electricity they use 

so you can still buy the solar water heater I have (it was not big enough for 10 apartments anyway)

----------


## benlovesnuk

Yes, me too, at the moment AEG multi point. Though the new electrolux looked alright it had an elcd and i like a separate rcbo and no complication in the shower unit itself. 
I will be building a guesthouse and if the orientation of the roof is right i might consider it, at the moment i would have to build a tower, and the budget is dry bordering dusty.

----------


## DrAndy

well, make the roof right!

----------


## DrAndy

more tiles, more metal, more cement and sand

more

----------


## DrAndy

Exciting stuff, something that is different!


They have removed the metal grill gates from the building front

The workers seem very happy I said they could sell them





The main entrance door will be on the left, behind the stepladder

you can now imagine the second floor - the floor is showing much clearer now




from the inside, tha main entrance hall




The two concrete pillars near the camera will be left, the rest will be gone as it is just floor support whilst the concrete is poured

so there will be pillars in the passage - I am sure we can make it into a feature, or put small walls to block the gaps






This is from above, on the second floor

behind the guy will be the bathroom for that flat




The tiling is coming on, 5 flats done, two halves in progress, so that is four more to do in total



This is the guttering from the front penthouse to the roof terrace

they have made a metal gutter and a bit of odd fill-up

looks weird but it will work OK

the flange at the bottom will get tiled over - it is already sealed with silicon




The bathroom/bedroom problem...

we will put a window (on the left) into the corridor for the bathroom, mainly for ventilation

The window on the right is in the small corridor next to the back bedroom

It will give a little light and air - better than nothing

----------


## nigelandjan

> The workers seem very happy I said they could sell them


   Lets hope they're still as cheerful when you make them hand the money over  :Smile:

----------


## DrAndy

yeah, the bastards earn at least B300 a day now

----------


## DrAndy

The front wall is being built up




The original marble covered column comes with this flat

the kitchen will be in the passgeway at the left



This is the concierge's view of the entrance hall, so she can control visitors




The second floor front flat bathroom floor is poured





This is a detail of the arch decoration for the bedrooms; my wife has not yet signed it off




negative today; the ceiling men are in and have started putting them up

the first ceiling they did was for the top penthouse which has a grand sloping high ceiling - they decided to put in a flat low one

they were quite nice about me telling them to start again, and we even went from room to room making sure that their ideas and ours was the same

----------


## DrAndy

OK all working again


this is the ceiling in the new build penthouse

you can see the aluminium bars fitted to suspend the ceiling

the scaffolding is part of the winch system for getting materials up easy





The entrance area will have a normal flat ceiling, and you will walk into the high area, I hope it will be quite impressive





The front is having windows fitted, sort of. They nearly fitted, just needed a little bit off the cement

----------


## DrAndy

I keep getting problems with the TD site

so I had to upload the big pic, the smaller one just vanished

mind you, it's quite nice

----------


## DrAndy

thanks to all for your views

next, they are building the front up today, and have put the door and window frames in

they have made lintels both above and below the windows

you can actually see, more or less, what it will look like now



the same from the inside, also giving a good idea of the feel of the space




the second floor walls are going in - they are using aluminium framing and Viva board as the floor has some flex in it, plus it is very lightweight




This is the inside of the front second floor flat

we might put some windows at the bottom left, for fun



we have some problems at the back due to neighbours water run-off, making the walls damp and stained

we might have to tile those rather than paint

----------


## DrAndy

The railings that used to be on the second floor inside are now to be used for the penthouse railings verandah






They will match all the rest of the twiddly railings already on the other floors




recycling is good!

on the bad side, the workers did not secure the building properly last night. The sliding gates having been removed and the resulting large gaps left (door and windows) proved an easy access for some shithead thieves

they stole some of the wiring that had been put into the conduits; luckily the electricians had hidden the big rolls of wire so they were not taken, and they had taken their tools home

the worst thing was that I had mentioned the security risk to the builder and he had said he would do something about it! horse, stable doors....

never mind, it needs doing anyway

----------


## nigelandjan

> on the bad side, the workers did not secure the building properly last night. The sliding gates having been removed and the resulting large gaps left (door and windows) proved an easy access for some shithead thieves


  Hopefully thats down to the contractor then !  wire theft is a hell of a prob here now ,, they nick the bloody wire off the railway overnight

----------


## DrAndy

the price of scrap copper ^^^

when the building was not being used some arses broke in and stole all the cable - that didn't matter as it was out of use

maybe the same people

----------


## DrAndy

So the front was secured, but then no-one realised they had the key to the "new" padlock so climbed in through the window!

in fact, the padlock was the same one that was used before on the gates, and they all have a key




The penthouse has had the top front filled in; I wasn't sure whether or not to have windows there as well. That decision was made for me, easy



and the railings are welded in place; I think we will have an extra bar put on above all the railings as they are quite low, we don't want any accidents



tiling the hallways is next, and getting the stone fitted to the kitchen counters

meeting tomorrow to discuss the best/cheapest way

the best is obviously full 60cm stone counters, at B2500 per linear metre, which is around B4100 per sq m incl. fitting

next is 60x60 tiles, at B1500 per sq m, or B2100 including fitting...

cheapest by a little is 60x30 cm tiles, but you get a lot of joins

----------


## DrAndy

so the winner is......60x60cm slabs, fitted  at B2100 per sq m

each kitchen counter is approx. 1.5sq m, so each is around B3200

and ten of them...

----------


## DrAndy

The stone man said he can start next week on the counters

but the floor will have to wait until after Songkran!!

not good; maybe we will tile the hallway after all, I don't want to wait that long

----------


## DrAndy

This is the main entrance, now to be tiled in ceramic, not granite

looking through to the main door

the two columns will be attached to the walls to create a small lobby





This is the 5th floor hallway, now tiled but not cleaned!

looks OK in black and green, grey grout

the lower hallways will each have different colour tiles, so you can tell where you are after a beer

----------


## grasshopper

Can I be the concierge if I supply my own uniform? You are renting out to female students and bar staff, I assume?

----------


## DrAndy

yes, of course, if you post candid pics of your partner so that we can be sure she has the correct posture

----------


## WhiteLotusLane

> the lower hallways will each have different colour tiles, so you can tell where you are after a beer


LOL!  Like.  :Wink: 

BTW, I took a small tour of another building renovated into individual apartment rooms of various sizes (though all single room + bathroom).  This is the building that used to be Hash House Harrier's (HHH) bar on Moon Muang, at the entrance of Soi 2. 

The front is now a dental clinic, on the side (just inside soi 2) there is an entrance (yes, with an electronic lock) for people to enter the building.

Very nicely done with new built-in furniture and good bathrooms, though some of the rooms are quite small. Rooms will have TV, fridge and internet via LAN cable and WiFi. Some rooms are very nice, with windows on two sides, two small balconies and a great view of the moat, and Chiang Mai towards the East. 

The crucial question I asked of course, but they haven't decided yet on how much to charge, or even if they will offer monthly rents only or also other time periods (weekly or daily even..)   They do have the dental clinic in front with people there to handle check-ins, so it wouldn't surprise me if they're more flexible on the rental periods.

It's called 'At Home At Chiang Mai'  (sic).

----------


## DrAndy

yes, thanks WLL, that place will be an interesting price comparison

mind you, I don't have a dental clinic

OK folks, any suggestions for a name for our place?

please remember this is at the top of the board!

maybe "Flats Out"

----------


## splitlid

How about 'duck and trip'
Oh, by the way, in the second to last pic. What's going on with the first tread of the stairs.and what's the height from the finished floor level to under that beam :Smile:

----------


## DrAndy

^ yes, I have already said the beams and ceilings are quite low, a typical drawback with these type of buildings

and even more now they have done some tiling etc

so "Duck Flats"   OK

no reason to trip though

----------


## DrAndy

> What's going on with the first tread of the stairs.and what's the height from the finished floor level to under that beam


which pic?  the second to last is not showing any tread

the floor to beam is around 2m, or maybe a little less, but from the stairs to the beam is quite a bit less as you come through, so that is a duck on that one

----------


## Little Chuchok

> BTW, I took a small tour of another building renovated into individual apartment rooms of various sizes (though all single room + bathroom).  This is the building that used to be Hash House Harrier's (HHH) bar on Moon Muang, at the entrance of Soi 2.


Jesus! That's where I wanted to sit during Song kran.

Oh well, it's outside Andys apartments I will be.... :Smile:

----------


## splitlid

i count 9 full blocks and maybe a half to the underside of the beam, so yes max 1900mm. but floor to be laid yet.
the circled area shows a step half buried in concrete? or an illusion?

----------


## DrAndy

> the circled area shows a step half buried in concrete? or an illusion?


That is an illusion, I think there is some rubbish there

head banging eh?  small size people only please

----------


## DrAndy

They have completed the fifth floor hall, and have nearly done the fourth, in black and white

they leave the path so that other workmen can go up and down






up on the roof, the metalmen are cutting the old security screens to fit to the ground floor windows



and fitting a handrail to the stairs to the top roof






and making security blocks where needed

----------


## sunsetter

crackin thread mate, great pics keep it coming

----------


## WhiteLotusLane

> OK folks, any suggestions for a name for our place?


"Premier Residence" ?  With P.R. also being Peter Rachman's initials?   :Wink: 

Or something with the closest city corner in the name?

----------


## DrAndy

I hate those names with Premier, sounds too self-satisfied!

Possibly Rachman terraces, but most people don't know about him

maybe just a big number, although I can't remember the number at the mo!

----------


## Thetyim

"Stalag Drandy"

----------


## Marmite the Dog

"Tittyporn Mansion"

"Turdsack Terrace"

"Naughty Noi's Knocking Shop"

"The apartment of angels, the great apartment, the eternal jewel apartment, the impregnable apartment of God Heineken, the grand capital of the soi endowed with nine spacious rooms, the happy apartment, abounding in an enormous penthouse that resembles the heavenly abode where reigns the reincarnated god, an apartment given by Andy and built by Somchai"

----------


## DrAndy

> "Stalag Drandy"


that has a certain "je ne sais quoi" about it, except in German

although some people may deny it exists

----------


## benlovesnuk

CMXXX?

----------


## DrAndy

930?

wtf

----------


## DrAndy

> "Tittyporn Mansion"
> 
> "Turdsack Terrace"
> 
> "Naughty Noi's Knocking Shop"
> 
> "The apartment of angels, the great apartment, the eternal jewel apartment, the impregnable apartment of God Heineken, the grand capital of the soi endowed with nine spacious rooms, the happy apartment, abounding in an enormous penthouse that resembles the heavenly abode where reigns the reincarnated god, an apartment given by Andy and built by Somchai"


 
thank you for your deep thought

----------


## DrAndy

Very little happening today, they must be getting ready for Songkran

the front windows have their grills in place


we have decided to have polished concrete at the front ground level, no need to paint and it stays clean looking




They have put a pipe from the front roof guttering to the back, then a downpipe

they have forgotten a guttering for the back roof, so the water will just cascade off, so that needs changing

our neighbour informed us there is a 50cm drain running just inside all the houses, connecting to the bigger drain at the end of the road, so we will start digging in the back room to try to find it

we have connected the rear septic tank all the way to the front, now we may find that was a bit unecessary when we find the drain

no pics yet

----------


## Thetyim

> our neighbour informed us there is a 50cm drain running just inside all the houses, connecting to the bigger drain at the end of the road,


Test it first to make sure it ain't blocked before you 'plumb' into it
and watch out for cockroaches

----------


## DrAndy

> Test it first to make sure it ain't blocked before you 'plumb' into it and watch out for cockroaches


No, it is a working drain for the houses, so should be OK

as for cockroaches, yerrk, should be interesting!

----------


## DrAndy

The silver pipe on the right comes from the guttering for the front roof and takes it to the back of the flats




It then goes across the building to the left




It then plunges down almost to the ground - it enters the wall near the bottom

no pics of inside as they were rendering the wall in the hallway so it was very messy. They have brought the metal pipe inside which is a no-no, it will spout water from any cracks when the pipe gets full in heavy rain


another trouble is, there is no guttering for the back roof!  the cross pipe is unecessary and can be replaced with a gutter....hopefully




next small problem

the pipes are very low and I wondered why. The grey soil pipe is actually in use as a workers toilet, but will be removed. When that happens there will be a space into which the blue soil pipe can be moved, which will be much better




The 1st floor flat at the front; it will brighten up once it is tiled and painted

----------


## Thetyim

That tin pipe going across the flat roof floor will need protecting.
It will leak at a seam if one person puts a foot on it.

Why did you not use blue PVC ?

----------


## DrAndy

That pipe is unecessary too! they haven't yet managed to understand what is needed up there, a problem of Chinese whispers

actually, even if it leaks, no problem there, but where they have brought it into the house to the drain, it needs to be changed to 6" plastic

----------


## DrAndy

or maybe not; the builder and drainman have assured me there will be no problem

in addition, they will put a guttering and another pipe for the back roof

all in all, the build is going very slow, each trade waiting on another trade to get out of the way. The tilers don't want to continue until the electrics are more or less done

the downstairs can't be tiled until the drains are complete, and new windows put in
the painter cannot continue until.....

etc etc

I don't think there is any chance of them finishing before we leave, we just hope enough is done so we can move our building sitter in to act as security

----------


## DrAndy

Here are the rolls of fibreglass insulation to keep the new penthouse cool

nice enough to use as it is wrapped in foil





The first kitchen counter laid with the black granite 60x60 tiles

they will put a 10cm front on the counter slab

I have a feeling that the wooden central support may need to be replaced with some blocks, I will have to check

They will cut the holes for the sink and hob once the cement has dried



another counter






the front second floor flat is now being Gyproc boarded

----------


## DrAndy

onwards, lots of views and not much feedback!

anyway, here is the man looking for the main drain that runs down the inside of the whole row of houses, about a metre in, we think



This is the second floor front flat, now being rendered; they really make a mess but do a nice job






This is the new penthouse flat ceiling/roof

the fibreglass insulation has been stuffed in between the roofing (tiles with aluminium insulation backing) and the ceiling gyproc boards




The ceiling partly boarded out; this will be skimmed over to make a nice flat ceiling

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> lots of views and not much feedback!


Err, nice drain.




> The ceiling partly boarded out; this will be skimmed over to make a nice flat ceiling


I thought they only skimmed over the tape and nail heads here?

----------


## DrAndy

well, maybe, but the vertical boards don't look flat enough for that....we will see!

after a good paint job hopefully you can't see the difference






> Err, nice drain.


thanks, I like it too

----------


## gusG

> Quote: Originally Posted by Marmite the Dog Err, nice drain. thanks, I like it too


Err, he hasn't found it yet.
Not in that photo, anyway.

----------


## DrAndy

^ true, he should have done by now, I will go and have a look later

----------


## lom

> The silver pipe on the right comes from the guttering for the front roof and takes it to the back of the flats
> It then goes across the building to the left
> It then plunges down almost to the ground - it enters the wall near the bottom


That corner piece with two 90 degrees bends so close to each other is as made for getting clogged. 




> Why did you not use blue PVC ?


I would have used 4 inch PVC and painted it in the same colour as the wall and the roof, that is what I use for downpipe from my stainless steel gutter.
ChangMai may be different from Samui though, no heavy monsun rains and no leafs and plastic bags in the air that will land in and clog the the gutter?

----------


## DrAndy

> That corner piece with two 90 degrees bends so close to each other is as made for getting clogged.


it is a large enough pipe and should be fine - not many leaves or plastic bags up there

what they have done needs a rethink; as I said, it was a case of "chinese whispers" so they missed the point

I hope they will remove the pipe along the back of the house and put in a gutter (as previously requested), then feed the pipe from the front roof into the gutter

the gutter will then discharge into the downpipe

I may remove the pipe running along the side of the roof and just discharge the water from the front roof directly onto the back roof

then it will all get caught be a gutter at the back

----------


## grasshopper

Wot's in a name,indeed. How about "Dunrutin Towers" or "Dunshaggin  Apartments"?
As a last resort - "Putana Place"?

----------


## DrAndy

not dun anything, still going strong, thanks

we have been thinking about the main entrance door...

Maybe, instead of a wooden one we will make an iron one, essentially open ironwork

more light, more air

although it may remind some of security doors in the sink estates at home?

----------


## DrAndy

so the drain search continued





and they found it; now they have to connect up the pipe into it and cement over

lovely sight, I knew you wanted to see that




They are filling up the gaps each side of the columns at the front entrance

the ceiling will be boarded




and they have finished the gay arches decoration; that ceiling will also be boarded once they have put another metal beam across





meanwhile, at a nearby temple, they are making a couple of guardians

----------


## gusG

Yep, there were definitely a lot of us, waiting with baited breath, on the outcome of the drain search.




> meanwhile, at a nearby temple, they are making a couple of guardians


I'm glad that you explained, that they were guardians.
I thought they were holding something different.

----------


## DrAndy

yes, the drain was the star of the day

as for the guardians, I hope they look a lot better when finished

----------


## DrAndy

so, they have put in the first of the windows in the 1st floor concierge room

they have to put another small one in the bathroom, then two sets of glass blocks for extra light



the roof terrace railings are turning a bright orange, not the colour on the chart!

should be able to spot the building from afar

the rest of the ironwork will be dark blue




The first of the bathrooms having the floor tiled






The workers' toilet has been removed, didn't ask where they will use now

Now the 6" pipe in the second floor bathroom can be moved up as the old pipe from this toilet was taking up a lot of space




The new support beam for the iron floor is now in and the ironwork is being boarded up






As you can see, there are still a lot of tiles left, hopefully the tilers will arrive soon

----------


## DrAndy

The budget on the building is a difficult beast; every time we order something, it has to be in multiples of 10

the tiling area is massive but we managed to find some good quality tiles at fair prices. The bathroom fittings are nice enough, medium quality and functional, look good. 

When you need to order 10 each of kitchen, bathroom and shower mixer taps, the pain becomes evident

hot water is not in common use, so mixer taps tend to be luxury items. We did manage to find the units at around B1500 each, all well made and decent design

there were units at over B3000, of course....

we have not yet paid for the 10 aircon units, the doors or the windows

the last will be in Black Aluminium, with green glass; large sliding doors onto the balconies for the front apartments

It looks like the total budget for the conversion, *and hopefully* furnishing, will be up to B3 million at the end

----------


## DrAndy

The concierge room has now got most of the windows in, replacing the old vent blocks (most of which had been cemented over)

so large windows on the right, some glass bricks centre above where the washing machine will be, and more glass bricks in the bathroom together with a ventilating window, to come





The entrance hall is coming on; the down pipes will be boxed in, the ceiling fitted

the main soil pipe is more difficult though, not the most beautiful pipe





The understairs area where the new tank and double pumps will be placed

when the tilers come back!!



up on the roof

the guttering men are back with the new gutters

this will be put along under the lovely orange railings to catch the roof water

----------


## DrAndy

Health and safety time....

this guy is fixing the guttering, leaning over from the 5th floor, holding with one hand whilst cutting the pipe




It's a long way down....

----------


## DrAndy

Back to the star drain; now nearly complete, it needs the junction sealing and then boxing in

that wall and the one adjoining will be tiled due to the damp ingress. We also sealed the outside area where water was getting in above the beam





Here is the new guttering, the old pipe having been removed; a bit wonky but they did manage to fit it in without cutting the railings

the pipe from the other roof is on the right coming in




This is the drop above which the workman was hanging by one hand putting up the guttering




The neighbour now seems happy with her roof repair




The stone masons are now cutting the sinks and hobs into the granite surfaces




quite a neat job, should look fine once a splashback is tiled on, and the under-cupboards built

----------


## DrAndy

This is the concierge bathroom's new windows

nice jungle view




The entrance hall with a nice 6" pipe

that will have to be boxed in as were the downpipes

we made this area slightly domed for effect, which the pipe ruined!





Boxes and boxes of tiles waiting - the tilers are too much in demand but we hope to see them soon as there is lots of work to do



The outside railings are now being painted, although we still have to add an extra bit of height for safety

----------


## DrAndy

we have been informed that some tilers "may" turn up tomorrow

We are also being told by lots of tradesmen "after Songkran"....blimey

----------


## benlovesnuk

So thats the 18th of april then?

----------


## Thetyim

^
Possibly
But the 18th of September is also after Songkran

----------


## benlovesnuk

Yes, but unlike September, seems far more likely. Its when my builders are coming back. If it was a joke i apologize for not recognizing it as such.

----------


## DrAndy

> ^
> Possibly
> But the 18th of September is also after Songkran


 
oh dear, so it is

----------


## DrAndy

The metalmen turned up to make the front railings taller; maybe they were Ok for small people but I felt unsafe

here they have fitted the extra



not too bad a job







the next floor ready to be fitted

----------


## Carrabow

Good idea Doc, for a little one that is quite a drop. 

The place is coming along well

----------


## lom

> This is the concierge bathroom's new windows
> 
> nice jungle view


Possibly but I can't get my eyes off that PVC T-joint above the windows, what's the purpose of the 2 bends?

----------


## DrAndy

I hadn't noticed that!  weird

I will ask them if it is an artistic idea

----------


## Thetyim

^^
Probably the down pipe is not flush with the wall

----------


## DrAndy

> Probably the down pipe is not flush with the wall


that looks right, but that whole set of junctions is a mess, could be neater and higher, and straighter

oh well, luckily it is the concierge room!

----------


## DrAndy

> Good idea Doc, for a little one that is quite a drop. 
> 
> The place is coming along well


 
thanks Carrabow

the extra height is not to protect little ones, but the big ones after a couple of beers on the terraces

----------


## DrAndy

Not many workers at the flats

the electricians are still there, the guy rubbing all the wood frames down is looking very dusty, and the painter wants more paint

this is the concierge room; that wall and the adjacent one will be tiled to the ceiling beam, to keep out the damp. I hope we managed to fix the leak at the top, only time and some good downpours will tell




This is the same wall in the entrance hall, spalling a bit. We will set two 60cm tiles on this wall the length of the corridor to keep out the damp



the 1st floor front flat, being prepared for painting

as soon as a first coat is applied, the whole area brightens up, nice

----------


## lom

> ^^
> Probably the down pipe is not flush with the wall


Yes, so it is.
They could at least had used 2pcs of 45 degree bends or 1pcs of 45 and a Y instead of the T.
But Thai's don't think as I do.. :Smile:

----------


## Carrabow

> 


I like the way that pillar looks in the left of the picture, it gives me an idea for one of my projects.

----------


## DrAndy

> They could at least had used 2pcs of 45 degree bends or 1pcs of 45 and a Y instead of the T. But Thai's don't think as I do..


finding the 45 bends is not as easy as that unfortunately

I am sure he looked in his bag

----------


## DrAndy

> Originally Posted by DrAndy
> 
> 
>  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
yes, one of the original features we kept, quite cute

----------


## Carrabow

I like how it is faceted and blends with the wall. Is that marble?

----------


## DrAndy

yes, the column is covered with strips of marble

I goes up though the next floor too, as it was in the original atrium

----------


## david44

Andy was kind enough to invite me for a peek recently and they are lot bigger than I'd imagined from the fotos and good location in a quiet soi but big enough for old duffer like me even to turn a ute without power steering easily.
I'll look when their complete,
Im sure he'll have no trouble filling them or rent as a real live MKP ? and just a stones throw from the stones of old walls so near enough to not need tuktuk mafias,can walk to inner town and cycle to most other attractions.
Ideal base for Smog or even Smeg watching  tours with handing nearby Klong to break your fall from balcony.

----------


## DrAndy

^ thanks for that

we are advertising them as hopefully being completed in a month's time

so people may well be having a look

as I previously said, two have been verbally reserved although no deposit yet paid

we are advertising them to use as either offices or apartments, the location being good for both

----------


## DrAndy

The front penthouse has now been boarded out; the right is where the entrance lobby is, and kitchen






This is taken from inside the lobby looking into the flat, nice high ceilings, loft style




This is the second floor front flat - the tilers are back!!

well, one crew of them

I suppose if they stay for the rest of the week the tiling would be well advanced....





That apartment would make a very nice office, in fact

----------


## nigelandjan

> Andy was kind enough to invite me for a peek recently and they are lot bigger than I'd imagined


  I am quite sure they are ,, however this is hardly the time or place to discuss your personal deviants  :Smile:

----------


## DrAndy

Thank you for your contribution, Jan

----------


## nigelandjan

Now now ,, if you can't take it , don't dish it out dear  :Smile:

----------


## DrAndy

this is meant to be a construction thread, not a deviant thread in MKP, dear

----------


## DrAndy

anyway, back to progress

the half completed hallway is now getting finished, at long last. The tilers seem serious this time, working on a Sunday

the next floor down is being prepared for tiling too, grey and green, I think




This flat is coming on well too





we now have two security guards living on the premises; the other workers have christened this flat as "Brokeback Apartment"

----------


## nigelandjan

> this is meant to be a construction thread, not a deviant thread in MKP, dear


  So it may well be nurse nancy , but you don't need a sense of humour bypass to partake in it ,,  BTW  its coming along nicely with the tiles  :Smile:

----------


## DrAndy

who said you did? don't get tedious

as for the building, last night it rained a little so that was a good test for the roof

the roof was fine but the guttering leaked quite a bit, maybe it overflowed although the rain didn't seem that heavy. The water spilled back into the bedroom, leaving nasty damp patches

to be checked.....and rectified

----------


## DrAndy

the gutter men have found the cause of the leak, they say

the outlet from the gutter got forced apart when they were working on the pipes and they didn't notice

I hope they are right, the next rains will tell!

the tilers have been working like crazy, so all that is left to do are the three terraces for the front apartments and the entrance hallway

no pics yet, sorry

----------


## DrAndy

after the recent rains, the big leak has been fixed, although there is still a very small leak dripping down one of the columns

it really rained hard so that is good news

the tilers have also been hard at it, not much more to do, about 30sqm of bathroom walls and the entrance hall walls where the damp has come through

the windows are meant to be arriving tomorrow....

----------


## DrAndy

So, whilst I was away I instructed the entrance hallway to be tiled in plain cream tiles, so it was less fussy and brighter

this was the interpretation of that by my wife

----------


## Carrabow

> this was the interpretation of that by my wife


 
 :rofl:  I know exactly how you feel, your not alone!  :Confused:

----------


## crocman

You need to put your foot up your plasterers arse.In the penthouse where the bulkheads meet the externals is sure to crack.Also upstairs at the obtuse internal it looks like he has only run a flat tape,after paint you will definitely see any movement.And you should have a word to the chiselling prick about using full sheets instead of off cuts everywhere.On the up side his trowelling looks ok.

----------


## DrAndy

^ yes, he can be a bit sloppy 

I suppose he is used to boarding new houses which are fairly straightforward; this place is a nightmare to board

that is all they do, tape the joints then a bit of filler, then paint

let's hope it doesn't show too much movement

----------


## crocman

As I said the trowel work looks alright and should paint up a treat.Get the painter to run a bead of no more gaps in that obtuse and that'll come up also.For the rest just make sure the plasterer backblocks or scrims the joins properly to cut down the chances of cracking. Good luck.

----------


## DrAndy

thanks Croc, but they have all vanished into the mists of Songkran

I hope he reappears!

----------


## nigelandjan

> this was the interpretation of that by my wife


  She has good taste ( well in tiles ) these will not show the dirt so much as a plain cream , with the traffic flowing through the hallway

----------


## DrAndy

originnaly I wanted to tile that area in granite, but those workers could not do it until after Songkran

that area needed doing asap due to several other stages waiting (tank, pumps etc)

----------


## david44

> Originally Posted by &quot;david44&quot;
> 
> Andy was kind enough to invite me for a peek recently and they are lot bigger than I'd imagined
> 
> 
>   I am quite sure they are ,, however this is hardly the time or place to discuss your personal deviants


Thanks for that input made me laugh anyway  PS as your obviuosly not a native squeaker it's Deviacny "C?"  More impmortant where did you find that great metal balustrade Andy was it bespoke? Looks very classy and way beyond what is available locally here.

----------


## DrAndy

personal deviants




> your obviuosly not a native squeaker it's Deviacny "C?"





> DEVIANT
> _n._ One that differs from a norm, especially a person whose behavior and attitudes differ from accepted social standards.


maybe deviances would be more correct but ...

----------


## DrAndy

> More impmortant where did you find that great metal balustrade Andy was it bespoke? Looks very classy and way beyond what is available locally here.


 
those metal railings were the original fittings - compared with the rest of the houses, they are quite classy!

no idea why they were fitted

----------


## nigelandjan

> as your obviuosly not a native squeaker it's Deviacny "C?"


  I'm from sarf of the Thames mate ,, and where I come from we speak , not squeak ,, however if you wanna squeak thats ok with me

----------


## DrAndy

> I'm from sarf of the Thames mate ,, and where I come from we speak


sort of

----------


## DrAndy

The window men arrived today and have put the sliding doors in the front penthouse




all the floors from 3-5 will have this type of door onto the balconies

they have tiled the balconies now as well

----------


## nigelandjan

I hope they shut better than that ,, it looks to me the amount of overlap on the doors to the left side seems greater than the gap in the middle

----------


## Kwang

I was gonna say they might interweave, but lookin at the handles

Whattya think Doc ?

----------


## nigelandjan

Looks from here about 2" too much ,, mind you I wouldn't mind that problem  :mid:

----------


## Kwang

It's a hindrance sometimes bud  :Smile:

----------


## DrAndy

shut up, you two, and the sliding doors

it is just a photo and does not tell the full story

they fit very well

----------


## nigelandjan

Ok lets have a pic of them in the fully closed position pls

----------


## jizzybloke

> Ok lets have a pic of them in the fully closed position pls


I'd rather use my imagination for that and have a picture of the hot niece!?

----------


## DrAndy

I do have a picture of her in a fully closed position but not yet of the doors

----------


## Thetyim

> I do have a picture of her in a fully closed position but not yet of the doors


Have you got a picture  in the fully open position so we can see the latch ?

----------


## DrAndy

I will have to ask her husband, he should know

----------


## jizzybloke

> I do have a picture of her in a fully closed position


PM will do 





> I will have to ask her husband, he should know


I'll not tell him  :Smile:

----------


## DrAndy

enough of that

if you want to see her pics go to the right thread where everything is revealed

----------


## Malicious

> The window men arrived today and have put the sliding doors in the front penthouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all the floors from 3-5 will have this type of door onto the balconies
> 
> they have tiled the balconies now as well


The two sliding doors are too wide Doc. Please check the structure opening dimensions before you have the others made up, thanks.

----------


## DrAndy

^ see posts  413, 432, 435 et al

----------


## DrAndy

The builders are hardly present, the bastards

so it looks like the flats will not be finished in time, so they will be left in the stage they have reached and essentially mothballed until we get back

we have security living on site (our nephew and our maid); the living conditions are not perfect at the moment but they are happy to share the neighbours facilities. We do hope that the water and electric will be connected by next week, and at least their bathroom fitted out

incidentally, those two seem to have been copulating like rabbits..no pics...local scandal

----------


## justincase 13

> Originally Posted by Begbie
> 
> Why not convert it to a retirement home
> 
> 
> no lift?


It will be hard to get that PENTHOUSE rented with no lift, I would think!!! but 9000 is pretty cheap. Best of luck..

----------


## DrAndy

only if you are fat and lazy

----------


## DrAndy

so a small update of the latest developments

a nice bit of boxing in by the entrance door!


interesting shape



here are the pumps ready to be plumbed in; one will serve the bottom three floors, the other the top two




and the 2500l tank, any colour you like as long as it is ugly black - maybe it will get painted!




the downstairs back flat wall is now tiled to keep out any damp 

the drain pipe will be boxed in and then that wall tiled too

someone complained about the tilers being non-Thai and the police came around; they fined them B4000 for working without papers so they have disappeared for a while





the glass being trucked up, quite a tricky job but they haven't broken any yet

----------


## DrAndy

Bringing up the first of the sinks, tap fitted, drains fitted






and in place, at last

needs a little clean up though



and the first toilet is in

I think the notice says "do not use"





the window guys at work





the glass goes in and often fits

----------


## gusG

the window guys at work




Please tell me these guys aren't using that metal cut-off saw on your tiles, without anything under it to protect your tiles?

Please?

----------


## DrAndy

it cuts onto a base plate, not down into the floor

I hope

----------


## gusG

Have a look, we used to have to put large cardboard boxes, or ply-wood, under our cutters to prevent the sparks from damaging anything.

But then I am talking about steel not Aluminium.

----------


## DrAndy

^ yeah, the welders in our house made some nice patterns on our tiles with sparks

even though they did put cardboard down

----------


## DrAndy

the glass men have now finished all the windows, repairing the old and fitting the new

the second floor front flat, small windows restricted by the structure

but it feels fine and will be better once painted





the third floor back; this is the floor with high ceilings so has extra high windows



The third floor flat windows onto the hall, fitted for light; these were meant to be obscured glass but somehow....

now they will need blinds for privacy



and the third floor front balcony windows where the security is camping

----------


## DrAndy

next

the first bathroom basin fitted

hot and cold water supply from a multipoint

the kitchen and shower have the same supply








a light fitted in a flat!  It is the wrong type for that location but it will have to do for now





this is a bit better; at least it fits in the space

in the hallway




and a look at the outside of the building

still to have the three doors fitted, the main one (not shown) and the two fire escape doors

they are all going to be wrought iron doors, for light and for air circulation

----------


## gusG

Dr A, get the toilet and the basin cleaned straight away!!

The cement/ grout stains at the water line line are impossible to get off after.

Make sure they don't use the other setups for washing out their shit, unless they use copious amounts of water after they do, to get rid of it.

----------


## DrAndy

^ I wish, but they are still making a mess cutting tiles for the kitchens

If it does stain they will have to use acid to remove the stain

and they will have to dry sweep very clean before mopping and wiping

It may take a day each to clean the apartments properly

----------


## nigelandjan

> and a look at the outside of the building


  Wow !  that looks impressive , from what it was before , well done

----------


## DrAndy

cheers

It still needs a bit of tidying up but it has changed a bit

just wait until we get the black curtains back from the cleaners

----------


## DrAndy

OK  my wife has just brought a couple of pics back from the site

very little progress due to workers vanishing to other jobs etc


she decided the arches she designed needed some colour, so tried a couple of colours out

this one



and this one

the only problem with that is that she is colour blind between green/blue

never mind, they both look good





the splashbacks for the kitchens will use these handmade tiles




The ceiling in this bathroom used to look like the picture at the bottom; we had a lot of trouble making the plumber change the pipes once the old 6" pipe was removed, but it was worth it

the downpipes will be boxed in

new windows fitted too

I think the electrics will be changed before the shower is in use












anyway dear watchers, that is it for a while

we have left the building

it has security (our maid and our nephew are camping there) so hopefully will still be there when we return to complete all the work

to be continued......

----------


## Carrabow

Be careful with those plastic flex tubes that has been utilized for the trap on the the sink. They dry rot over time and have issues. 

From experience  :Smile:

----------


## DrAndy

yes, thanks for that

It was done when I was away; I wanted proper traps and blue pipe - they will get changed

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> she decided the arches she designed needed some colour, so tried a couple of colours out


Not much of a colour, but I would do them in cream.

----------


## Thetyim

^
Nah, mid blue to match the plumbing  :Smile:

----------


## DrAndy

stripes like a barbers pole?

----------


## nigelandjan

IMO the first colour bluey green is the one ,, the other one has too much of a public loo feel about it

----------


## Kwang

And Nigel has been in a few public loos in his time, so i hear:-)

First time ive looked at this thread in a while, looks great from the outside now, insides come along too

----------


## DrAndy

I agree with Nigel about the colours, although not his reasons!

I prefer the turquoise as it is easy on the eye and matches the kitchen splashback tiles

the other green is a bit dull, almost depressing, not suitable






> looks great from the outside now, insides come along too


thanks

now it will be in hibernation for a few months

----------


## WhiteLotusLane

Too bad really to have the project comatose for so long.  Is there any progress on the outside since the last outside picture?  (Or is it tidied up as much as possible, to not leave it an obvious mess?)

----------


## DrAndy

so what is messy about this?





hopefully, the painter will finish the railings soon

the doorways have metal doors fitted

it has been quite tidy for a while

----------


## DrAndy

the hanging wires are a special art installation, sponsored by three famous companies in the beautify Chiang Mai project

the sawhorse is the subject of some controversy - the artist wanted it shown as is, the project manager wanted it the other way round, and the owner wanted it taken away last week

----------


## WhiteLotusLane

> so what is messy about this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefully, the painter will finish the railings soon
> 
> the doorways have metal doors fitted
> ...


Sorry; yes, that's tidy.  I kind of wondered if the ground floor was still a mess of building materials.  :Wink:

----------


## DrAndy

certainly not

not much anyway, there is still work going on (tiling the kitchen splashback etc) so there is a bit of sand and cement

----------


## nigelandjan

I rather like the " keep out " wire to the sides of the top floor ,, would be interesting if they was high voltage

----------


## WhiteLotusLane

> I rather like the " keep out " wire to the sides of the top floor ,, would be interesting if they was high voltage


That would gain you a cool feature, but lose you a place to dry your underwear. 

(Or you gain a more exciting place to dry underwear)

----------


## Thetyim

> That would gain you a cool feature,


Yeah, no need to jump.
Just grab the railings and wait a minute

----------


## DrAndy

> I rather like the " keep out " wire to the sides of the top floor


one side was there already, we just copied it on the other

until fairly recently, the roofs were like ratruns for thieves, according to one of the neighbours

she could hear them most nights overhead going from one house to the next

they could then get down onto an easy balcony and get across into the next house

we had some break into our place when it was empty and they stole all the old wires and stripped it, leaving the PVC cover for us to clean up

they also drank quite a lot of beer, although that could have been another night

The access to the roofs appears to have been stopped now, it seems

----------


## DrAndy

> Originally Posted by WhiteLotusLane
> 
> That would gain you a cool feature,
> 
> 
> Yeah, no need to jump.
> Just grab the railings and wait a minute


 
I suppose it would be possible to rig lights on it too

be nice for any jumper, they would get to see the whole building flashing before their eyes

----------


## DrAndy

Our dear Smeg keeps referring to this thread in a disparaging way

He doesn't like the building at all

Lucky there is lots of choice out there if he ever wants to make a go of it in Thailand

----------


## WhiteLotusLane

> Our dear Smeg keeps referring to this thread in a disparaging way
> 
> He doesn't like the building at all
> 
> Lucky there is lots of choice out there if he ever wants to make a go of it in Thailand


I'm always eager to catch some good old 'handbags' so I looked up the other topic.  You're letting them get to you way too much; some people just enjoy sitting at home or sitting on a bar stool and find fault with everything and everyone.  Some subconscious jealousy also seems present. 

And, for every two ranters there are at least ten-fold that number of people who really appreciate your posts.  I for one have learned so much from all the detailed updates on your building projects.  And then I don't mean which bricks to use or what tiles cost; if there are two things that I take away from these topics then it's your ability to find and then highlight the hidden beauty or usefulness of sometimes very old and mundane items, and making them shine.  And then secondly your attitude towards any setbacks; this zen-like patience and optimism to work around problems, seemingly without getting overly aggrivated or letting it drag you down.  I think that's the right attitude for getting anything major done in Thailand, and it's definitely helped me to not fear a building project but approach it as a fun, creative challenge.

----------


## DrAndy

Thank you for those kind words, much appreciated

Andyzen

----------


## ThisOldHouse

> ....And, for every two ranters there are at least ten-fold that number of people who really appreciate your posts


...let alone scores of lurkers like me who anxiously await those updates!

----------


## Irishfella

Like wise :-)  Any more pics?

----------


## DrAndy

The place is in mothballs whilst we are away, just the security living there

when we return and work starts again, there should be a few more pics in it!

----------


## Dino

Which 8 year old neighbor ratted out the non-Thai tilers?

It is incredible the about of resentment *some* Thais hold for anyone who is working in the country, legally or illegally. When the ASEAN work plan kicks off, Thailand is in for a rude awaking I'm afraid.

----------


## DrAndy

so, my wife will be returning in a couple of weeks; we have received some interest in renting the apartments so they will soon be available for viewing

let me know when you would like to have a look

no furniture yet, that is going to be ordered when she gets back

or you could rent unfurnished/part furnished for a discount

----------


## nigelandjan

> When the ASEAN work plan kicks off, Thailand is in for a rude awaking I'm afraid.


  How is that gonna change the way they feel ??  all I think it means is freer passage for the members + foreign ownership of Companies is increased from 49% to I believe 79% , if anything I would think it would possibly make them happier .


       Sorry not sure what this is to do with Andrews apartments , have I got lost in translation here ?

----------


## Matthew

Wow..really great. Well done DrAndy

----------


## DrAndy

I am still in London, will be returning soon to make sure the finishing touches are good

----------


## Carrabow

> I am still in London, will be returning soon to make sure the finishing touches are good


 
Reminds me of "* London calling*" The Clash


Doc? You got style  :Smile:

----------


## DrAndy

stile pics - Google Search

which one?

----------


## nigelandjan

> which one?


as you asked I rather like this one

----------


## Carrabow

Doc,


When you gonna give us some Pictures?


Or do you have attendants already?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> When you gonna give us some Pictures?


I presume when he or the missus in the country...

----------


## Carrabow

> Originally Posted by Carrabow
> 
> When you gonna give us some Pictures?
> 
> 
> I presume when he or the missus in the country...


 
Yeah, I am currently in septic land  :Confused: 


Be back soon though.

----------


## DrAndy

yes, we are still in London :Smile:  but will be back next month

pics to follow!

----------


## Carrabow

> yes, we are still in London but will be back next month
> 
> pics to follow!


 
Cool... I gotta find a Snoopy Smiley....


Lookin' forward too it Doc.

Did you go home for the Olympics? If ya did .... Figured That one.

----------


## DrAndy

^ nope, we left London to avoid them, went to Portugal for a while

----------


## Carrabow

> ^ nope, we left London to avoid them, went to Portugal for a while


 
In the Med... Nice


Island hopping?

----------


## DrAndy

I think, after a geography lesson, you should move this discussion to the lounge!

----------


## Carrabow

> I think, after a geography lesson, you should move this discussion to the lounge!


 
Hey Bro! I forgot what sea that place is attached too.


By the way,

is Portugal like Mexico for Europe?  :smiley laughing:

----------


## Thetyim

^
Nice is in the Med  :Smile:

----------


## DrAndy

Carryboy has said that the railings are nasty on this building

I beg to differ





they are the original railings and it would seem stupid to change them, although we did add extra height for safety

----------


## aging one

Maybe, but the railings on the house in Nakorn Pathom look better than those.  They look cheap in two tone, because of the extension. Hope you change the color.  :Smile:

----------


## DrAndy

sorry, AO, that is an old pic

they have now been painted properly


which house in Nakorn?

----------


## Carrabow

> sorry, AO, that is an old pic
> 
> they have now been painted properly
> 
> which house in Nakorn?


 

Well, I will say that your place looks good!


Dr. Andy,




I know I screw around with you... Here we go!  Most guys do not have a budget....



Most guys do not have cash for this shite...


Please do not be an ASS....

----------


## DrAndy

yes, Carryboy

and your point is?

----------


## aging one

This one Andy. Glad to hear its all been repainted. 

https://teakdoor.com/construction-in-...-pathom-4.html

----------


## Carrabow

> yes, Carryboy
> 
> and your point is?


You always have to belittle folks...

----------


## DrAndy

^ why are you posting here; MKP is more your style where personal attacks are welcomed

----------


## DrAndy

> This one Andy. Glad to hear its all been repainted. 
> 
> https://teakdoor.com/construction-in-...-pathom-4.html



I can't find any picture of any railings there

oh well, never mind

----------


## nigelandjan

I actually like the red white and blue ,, goes well with UK / Thai bonding

----------


## WhiteLotusLane

Paint it all in a really bright color that stands out.  Makes it easy to describe the place to any visitors who can't read.   So you just tell them "The place with the bright red railings"    

But pick any color you like, or whatever Feng Shui says it should be.   :Wink:    Sky blue perhaps.

----------


## nigelandjan

^ The punters could always Google ( curtains )  :mid:

----------


## DrAndy

The railings are the blue you can see, as is all the ironwork now

It is a good colour

I promise there will be new pics next month!  The block has progressed well and new work has started

Most of that is final cleaning, fitting the various doors and ordering some furniture

We will probably furnish three of the flats to start with

----------


## DrAndy

> Paint it all in a really bright color that stands out. Makes it easy to describe the place to any visitors who can't read. So you just tell them "The place with the bright red railings"


we did start painting the roof railings orange, thinking they would make a nice feature, but hated it

so chose a blue that was more or less a Royal Blue, quite a strong colour

----------


## rickschoppers

Dr. A, I am now in CM and was wondering if you could send me the coordinates to your place in a PM? Still thinking about staying in CM part of the year when it is hot and sticky in Udon.   Thanks

----------


## DrAndy

Rick, sorry, I don't have those to hand

let me know when you are in CM and I can show you

or give directions to get there

----------


## rickschoppers

I'll be back in a month or so and will let you know.

----------


## DrAndy

^ OK I have sent you instructions but let me know when you get back anyway

----------


## DrAndy

so, at last some update on the apartments

this is how they look from the outside





and the entrance area, still being painted - it was going to be polished cement finish but it looked awful





the entrance hall




some plumbing was leaking so we had to take up some nice tiles




they did say they had pressure tested the system but....


and the roof terrace; this should be nice with some shade and tables and chairs




and the first door is fitted!!

----------


## lom

> some plumbing was leaking so we had to take up some nice tiles they did say they had pressure tested the system but....


The more joints the bigger risk for a leak - this one seems to have a few extra bends for some unknown reason.
Is your plumber on lao kao? :Smile:

----------


## DrAndy

that corner was where the leak was

so he extended the pipes to be able to fit new bits

----------


## splitlid

looks like they went straight across, he has redirected them completely

----------


## DrAndy

could be, if the leak was beneath the monstrous tank (you can see that down the bottom end of the entrance hall)

then they led the pipes around it and cut out the leak area

anyway, all buried and retiled now, so no worries.....

----------


## Dillinger

Stick some peep holes in ..

Could be a mad axeman at the door(or some guy in speedos) :Smile: 

looks nice

----------


## DrAndy

what, for looking in?

----------


## sunsetter

> Could be a mad axeman at the door(or some guy in speedos)


 
thought so, now im positive your betty  :Very Happy:

----------


## BKKBILL

Now this is just getting weird.

Looking good Doc the end is near.

----------


## Carrabow

> some plumbing was leaking so we had to take up some nice tiles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was one hell of a fix? 3 Too many elbows, damn Andy... If that thing gets plugged, there aint a snake in the world that can get through that.
> 
> 
> and the roof terrace; this should be nice with some shade and tables and chairs
> ...


 
Looking good Andy... Fire your Plumber  :mid:

----------


## DrAndy

he went some time ago

now for the polished apartment look

one of the front apartments; the aircons have all been fitted




a bedroom; beds are ordered and wardrobes

tables, chests ??  not yet






a kitchen; the hobs arrived today and will soon be fitted

the cupboards have been measured but not yet made




a rear apartment with kitchen





coming along but still quite a bit to do

should be ready for 1st November, or 1st December with all furniture

----------


## Carrabow

Looking good Andy, fire your plumber...


What are you asking for a monthly stay on a yearly lease??

----------


## DrAndy

see my ad!

it depends on which apartment as they are all different

around 10K p.m. average

----------


## Carrabow

> see my ad!
> 
> it depends on which apartment as they are all different
> 
> around 10K p.m. average


 
Is that in Bkk or CM?

----------


## Norton

https://teakdoor.com/chiang-mai-real-...ml#post2233530 (Chiang Mai Apartments next to Old City)

----------


## Carrabow

> https://teakdoor.com/chiang-mai-real-...ml#post2233530 (Chiang Mai Apartments next to Old City)


 
That is a hell of a drive from Surin  :smiley laughing: 


Hey! with the weather this year ? Have you got snow?

----------


## DrAndy

> Is that in Bkk or CM?


as Norton so kindly pointed out, in Chiang mai

In Bkk they would be 15/20K a month in such a location

----------


## Carrabow

> Originally Posted by Carrabow
> 
> Is that in Bkk or CM?
> 
> 
> as Norton so kindly pointed out, in Chiang mai
> 
> In Bkk they would be 15/20K a month in such a location


 
Yeah figured! How cold is the region?

----------


## DrAndy

now it is humid and around 27C, raining now and then

it will get cooler, to nice dry sunny days around 25C max and 18C at night

----------


## Carrabow

> now it is humid and around 27C, raining now and then
> 
> it will get cooler, to nice dry sunny days around 25C max and 18C at night


 

So, how do you heat the rooms?

I am only asking because we suffer through the cold season. I wanted to make a wood burning stove but the ole' lady cancelled that one.

Oh! I have one A/C unit that gives heat but she would rather cuddle.

----------


## Dillinger

^ good question, long strides, jacket and 15 tog duvet i should imagine.

Could always leave the hob on too

----------


## alitongkat

there is a free gym included, you can run up- and downstairs to open the door for the plumber...

----------


## DrAndy

> So, how do you heat the rooms?


why would you want to heat the rooms?

we never have in the years we have spent here

it has been down to 15C at night so you just need a blanket

sitting in the morning sun with a cup of tea or coffee is nice too

----------


## DrAndy

> there is a free gym included, you can run up- and downstairs to open the door for the plumber...


yes, free exercise for those on the higher floors, forgot to mention that!

the plumber is long gone - I will be going round each room and correcting the various mistakes and left-outs he did or didn't do

----------


## nigelandjan

Looking very smart inside , love the blue/ black / white colour combo

----------


## Carrabow

> Originally Posted by Carrabow
> 
> So, how do you heat the rooms?
> 
> 
> why would you want to heat the rooms?
> 
> we never have in the years we have spent here
> 
> ...


 
All I did was ask a simple question Sir, 


It gets really cold where I am at in the winter (If that's what you call it)

----------


## DrAndy

all I did was give you a simple answer

with some embellishments

I could have just answered "I don't"

----------


## Carrabow

> all I did was give you a simple answer
> 
> with some embellishments
> 
> I could have just answered "I don't"


 
So were those septic/sewer lines with the elbows?

----------


## DrAndy

no, they are the main water feeds to the apartments

one for floors 4 and 5, the other to 1,2 and 3

----------


## Carrabow

> no, they are the main water feeds to the apartments
> 
> one for floors 4 and 5, the other to 1,2 and 3


 
Holy Shite!!! Those are 2" or 3'' pipes? What are you doing? Watering the whole village?

If you have a issue with lift, You can fix that with a pump.

----------


## DrAndy

2" pipes, as standard for decent flow over longer distances

exactly what the pump outlets are

----------


## Carrabow

> 2" pipes, as standard for decent flow over longer distances
> 
> exactly what the pump outlets are


 
How many rooms/apartments?

----------


## DrAndy

don't know, I will have to read this thread

----------


## DrAndy

A quick update (apologies for pic quality)

The kitchens are being fitted, with multipoint hot water heaters, and the electric hobs




they even have fridges now




the cupboards underneath have been ordered; to be made of solid wood rather than the plastic board they use for many kitchens

they will take three weeks to make them for all the apartments

we are deciding to remodel the front door/gate, this was a quick fix for security

we will keep it as a gate as this lets lots of light into the entrance hall

I think a grid will be fitted (keep out animals) and better numbers





the hall tiling is now cleaned up and finished

----------


## nigelandjan

Like the neat + tidy kitchen bit Andrew ,, however I know you probably have little space to work with but for me to be able to touch and elec hob + a tap / water is a big no no ,, shame you couldn't have the old gas hob there.


 That outside gate 33 is nice + wide very practical ( for people like me to enter + exit  :mid:  )     and a couple of nice coats of a rich reddish mahogany Sadolin / Rustins type stain on the frame  would look the nuts IMO

----------


## Satonic

> Like the neat + tidy kitchen bit Andrew ,, however I know you probably have little space to work with but for me to be able to touch and elec hob + a tap / water is a big no no ,, shame you couldn't have the old gas hob there.


Looks good but I was thinking the same. I would have had the empty space between the hobs and the sink. And just being anal it would really bug me that the plug sockets are not in line.

----------


## alitongkat

as above, maybe vertical, or the sink hole on the left (at the wall), and the stacker (ledge?) on the right - so vice versa... 
tiles all around the wall (also behind the fridge) would have looked better, imo...

its quite weird, that they still cant fit things in a logical way... its same in bathrooms, were the sink is usually somewhere in the back of the table... 
or as here to manage the sockets in a straight line...
sockets over the sink are idiot...

why is it not possible to put that waterheighters under the sink?

plastic boards are often better in the kitchen (than wood), hanging boards would look good, but with that freaking waterheater on the wall...

the top from big tiles (?) looks good... and much better than plastic...

----------


## DrAndy

yes, the electricians were not too smart and finished the job when we weren't there....oh well

some of the placements are poor, I agree...and every kitchen has something to laugh about

we are correcting the worst of it

the multipoint was deliberately put above (they are neat) for easy access

the hob is earthed properly (yes, checked..I have an excellent electrician who was not available to do the place earlier)

the tops are big granite tiles

----------


## Makmak456

Great thread Dr. Andy.
There are some really anal, nit-pickers on here at times. I was starting to think that I had some how been teleported to T V. As others noted your "zen" like attitude is amazing. 
I hope you get them rented and see some ROI !!
Best of luck
Mark

----------


## DrAndy

thanks Mark, but constructive criticism is always good - I do it myself at times!

I have just been around the apartments again, checking stuff






> sockets over the sink are idiot...


those will be used for the microwave, which is to be hung from the wall around that area

things get a bit cramped in little kitchens!

----------


## Makmak456

> thanks Mark, but constructive criticism is always good - I do it myself at times!
> 
> I have just been around the apartments again, checking stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL Even worse in a studio condo that I am renting in Jomtien.......
House build comming along slowly ( on CTH, same nic ) I know all about the "I want this" and the workers just do it there way. Working on my "zen" as long as it doesn't effect safety, I just go with the flow  :Smile: 
Mark

----------


## alitongkat

how will the microwave hang there and what is with the water heater, which is clearly in the way when hanging something?

classic place is the fridge... everything else is too high... who will switch on the microwaive at that height...? and see something on the buttons etc etc...

----------


## DrAndy

don't show your ignorance Ali

wait for the final pics and then you can apologise

let me give you a clue



you can get those made or you can buy readymade brackets

the water heater is slim and the microwave can be placed quite near 

so stop your carping, esp on other threads, trying to be clever

have a look at this thread; maybe you can tell me how to do it better too

https://teakdoor.com/building-in-thai...e-city-24.html

----------


## Carrabow

Looks nice!!

Does that docimile have a terrace?

Back in the day my ole' lady needed a place to dry her panties  :Smile:

----------


## DrAndy

damn it Carryboy, do you ever read the threads you post in?

have a look for yourself

as for drying womens' panties, just wear them

----------


## Carrabow

> damn it Carryboy, do you ever read the threads you post in?
> 
> have a look for yourself
> 
> as for drying womens' panties, just wear them


 

 :smiley laughing: 

Andy! relax Bro..

Yer pissed for something else,

The place looks great!!!!

----------


## DrAndy

thanks Bro....

----------


## DrAndy

Two more clients came to have a look around

Both overweight and on big bikes; both declined to climb above the third floor to view the roof terrace

both sweating and panting

maybe I should have built some bungalows for these big bikers!!

----------


## Dillinger

Makmak.

Do us a favour. Stop putting your name at the bottom of your posts. Its annoying

Tosser

----------


## DrAndy

^ you stop it too then

----------


## Dillinger

Give your daughter some more vowels Andy

----------


## Dillinger

What is the point of te plug socket on the left? What would you plug in there ?

Why are your sparkies not follpwing plans ?

----------


## alitongkat

its for the adrenalin freaks, they can plug in a radio for entertainment when washing dishes...

or for thais, while washing dishes with one hand at high speed, they can plug in the phone to continue chatting...

----------


## DrAndy

> What is the point of te plug socket on the left? What would you plug in there ?
> 
> Why are your sparkies not follpwing plans ?



which picture are you referring to?  maybe read my post #560, the socket above the sink area will be for a microwave

the electricians followed the plans to a point, then seemed to lose their way - they  finished the job when we were not there

we are now trying to correct some errors!

----------


## Dillinger

The one with the plug socket above the sink

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

> I know you probably have little space to work with but for me to be able to touch and elec hob + a tap / water is a big no no


ALL Thai builders are retarded. They may have a particular skill like grouting or levelling crete - but all are retards.

The only way to stop such ridiculous shit as the installation of an electrical socket above a sink is to stand next to them all day long.

----------


## benlovesnuk

^ Thats strange not had any problems with my house, maybe you attract retards?

----------


## DrAndy

> The only way to stop such ridiculous shit as the installation of an electrical socket above a sink is to stand next to them all day long.


unless you want to put a microwave oven above the sink area?

but they do do some strange things - the boss was smart but he left his workers alone to get on with the job, and we were not there at the end

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

> the boss was smart





> but he left his workers alone to get on with the job





> and we were not there at the end


Par for the course.





> maybe you attract retards?


Absolutely - thanks for playing.

----------


## DrAndy

^ piffle

and a little update

the stairs were rendered in concrete without any edge protection, and have already chipped off in places. 

We decided to add some metal to stop the erosion; my wife saw this type of plate added in the local mall and it looks fine

Just a bit of cleaning needed now





next, we have had some specimen curtains delivered and they seem good

they will be hung off poles we are having made from metal rather than the plastic ones offered





and the first real furniture has arrived, the King size beds for all rooms

Just starting to be put together



more furniture is ordered and being made up

.....

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

in the kitchen you have a water heater up on the wall on the left. sorry if this sounds dense, but what will you be using the hot water for?

----------


## alitongkat

pic 1 - stairs
with the tiling - i thought one would start at the side which doesnt immediately hit the eye... that the tile-remainder gets filled at the side of the stairs, is a bit stupid, imo... it should have been at the other side, where one doesnt look immediately, and immediately AT THE FLOOR...
same logic as with hanging wallpaper... imo...

pic 1 - pattern on stairs
is it painted on them, when they are from concrete or some inlay?

pic 2 - curtains
im not sure, if for wide windows as in the apartment, this type of rings is the best solution ... 

pic 3 - bed
possibly with mattress, the space between frame and headboard will "disappear", as its imo not really a "style element"...

but otherwise, spot on... right for the "live with style" mag, or so...

----------


## DrAndy

> in the kitchen you have a water heater up on the wall on the left. sorry if this sounds dense, but what will you be using the hot water for?



if you had read the thread, you would have realised that is a multipoint which feeds the shower, bathroom sink and kitchen sink

----------


## DrAndy

> pic 1 - stairs
> with the tiling - i thought one would start at the side which doesnt immediately hit the eye... that the tile-remainder gets filled at the side of the stairs, is a bit stupid, imo... it should have been at the other side, where one doesnt look immediately, and immediately AT THE FLOOR...
> same logic as with hanging wallpaper... imo...
> 
> 
> Yes, I agree but I am not going to rip them up
> 
> pic 1 - pattern on stairs
> is it painted on them, when they are from concrete or some inlay?
> ...



thanks for your interest

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

^so why didn't you mount it under the sink out the way?

----------


## DrAndy

because we wanted easy access for maintenance; they are very slim and fit well

They also give off some heat when working, so open air is preferable

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

^nope - you're wrong.

If one of the hoses goes it could spray directly over a socket. Very high temp and pressure. That's why you box it off. That is the whole point.

----------


## farmerfloyd

I love your project and do the same in Florida and have a question.  Can you get thermo windows with 2 panes of glass and vaccum airgon gas in middle?   They save me $80.00 a month in air condition bills.   we insulate outside wall with styrofoam against concrete.   Windows keeps  lots of noise out also.  looks like they sure could use that in such heat around Bangkok.   Thanks for so much info
Wish I was 40 yr old again living in Thailand.

----------


## DrAndy

> Can you get thermo windows with 2 panes of glass and vaccum airgon gas in middle?


I doubt it, but electricity prices here are not so high

----------


## DrAndy

> ^nope - you're wrong.
> 
> If one of the hoses goes it could spray directly over a socket. Very high temp and pressure. That's why you box it off. That is the whole point.



all sorts of things could happen

under the sink there is also electricity for the hob

maybe cold water is the best thing?

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

> because we wanted easy access for maintenance;


these fuckers should be bought and locked away. unless you bought a piece of shit there is no maintenance - until it dies (4-5 years)




> under the sink there is also electricity for the hob


Looking at your pictures the wiring for the hob is under the right section - seperated by the brick divider - safe 100%




> maybe cold water is the best thing?


Only reason in UK (guessing that's where you're from) we use hot water for both the kitchen sink and the bathroom sink is that 9 months of the year the waters so cold your fingers get frostbite. No need for hot water in either of those places here as the ambient temperature in Thailand 365 days a year is acceptable to human hands.




> Can you get thermo windows with 2 panes of glass and vaccum airgon gas in middle?


Yes you can.  :Smile:  But... over here that's rated as high-tec and costs 4-5 times more then regular glazing. Here they deal (cheaply) with the insulation issue by thickening the glass panes.

----------


## Dillinger

The metal strip on the bottom step...... 

Did you run out ?

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

:smiley laughing:

----------


## DrAndy

gosh, you guys are so picky!

wait until you start a building

----------


## DrAndy

> Only reason in UK (guessing that's where you're from) we use hot water for both the kitchen sink and the bathroom sink is that 9 months of the year the waters so cold your fingers get frostbite. No need for hot water in either of those places here as the ambient temperature in Thailand 365 days a year is acceptable to human hands.


you obviously never wash greasy dishes, or your hands properly

----------


## alitongkat

not sure, why my post was deleted, but i really think cutting the bill is the minimum means for all the blunders that cant be undone...

are the steps dimensions (width from back to top-strip) for a normal sized foot, all same height? would be a nice change...

----------


## Carrabow

> not sure, why my post was deleted, but i really think cutting the bill is the minimum means for all the blunders that cant be undone...
> 
> are the steps dimensions (width from back to top-strip) for a normal sized foot, all same height? would be a nice change...


 
Tell you what Mr. Kat,

When you come off some money, and fix his place. You can control it.

I made my house the same way... Trial and error. 


Wanna know what? It still is a bad ass house.  And paid for... Beats living on the streets... :Smile:

----------


## DrAndy

> not sure, why my post was deleted


maybe because it contained nothing of interest and was full of nastiness?

----------


## alitongkat

im sure you have a bad ass house...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Carrabow

> im sure you have a bad ass house...


 
At the rate you are going...

Houses and family's are off limits...


Both are touchy subjects in T'Land.


Wimpy is #1  :Smile:

----------


## stickmansucks

Who has chosen this ugly tiling ?

Is is cheap apartment for MOTOSAI ?

:-)

----------


## DrAndy

you have a nice nik, just a bit dated

----------


## Carrabow

Andy?


You got any nice Pic's


Let us see the water main fix.

Or the... Penthouse.


C'mon Bro... 


Makes me wanna build somethin'

----------


## DrAndy

yes, more pics coming, be patient....

----------


## DrAndy

Just a sidenote really

we have lots of teak posts left over from when we built our place in Mae Rim





so we loaded them on the truck and took them to the local wood cutter with a big saw



we have asked him to saw the posts to the correct sizes so we can get some tables made for the apartments

we have to find a local carpenter now

The tops will be granite

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

> The tops will be granite


bollocks. use the Teak, oil it and cover with glass so you can see it.

 :Smile:

----------


## DrAndy

thank you for your input

the tops will be granite as we are only making the legs and stretchers

not enough wood for teak tops, unless of course you have some spare

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

do me a favour dude, if you use granite, tell the retardus union to give the slabs some spacing so they can grout it well.

----------


## alitongkat

you could use planks and have them glued together for the top...
or you could add a teak frame to the granite
and/or some wooden center on the granite tops...

----------


## DrAndy

> if you use granite, tell the retardus union to give the slabs some spacing so they can grout it well.


they would be a bit puzzled until I explained that it was some retardus farang that suggested it

the top will be one piece

----------


## Mozzbie47

> Who has chosen this ugly tiling ?
> 
> Is is cheap apartment for MOTOSAI ?
> 
> :-)


I dont think Dr Andy come down in the last shower, so I would say, the apartments are done for Thai's taste. If you are refering to the rectangle on the stairs, maybe the reason for that is to offer more visability in the evening hours. The design and colours through the gate I think look good as does the plain tiles in the bed rooms, I like the way it is done, JMO.

----------


## DrAndy

> I dont think Dr Andy come down in the last shower, so I would say, the apartments are done for Thai's taste. If you are refering to the rectangle on the stairs, maybe the reason for that is to offer more visability in the evening hours. The design and colours through the gate I think look good as does the plain tiles in the bed rooms, I like the way it is done, JMO.



actually, they are designed to get people to pay the rent, whoever they are!

the squares on the stairs were just for fun

maybe they will confuse a drunken tenant

and thanks for your compliments

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

> Originally Posted by Albert Shagnastier
> 
>  if you use granite, tell the retardus union to give the slabs some spacing so they can grout it well.
> 
> 
> they would be a bit puzzled until I explained that it was some retardus farang that suggested it
> 
> the top will be one piece


great idea. the comment was based on the photo of your kitchen area.

----------


## DrAndy

incidentally, stone is meant to be laid very close, not like tiles

_Grouting granite tile is a little different from grouting most other  kinds of tile, because you're trying to achieve a special look. Granite  surfaces are supposed to be smooth and straight, mimicking a solid slab  of stone. That's why granite tiles are milled to have completely flat  tops and straight edges/corners with no rounded surfaces. The tiles  should be laid very close to each other -- 1/16th inch, as opposed to  the standard 1/8th or 1/4th inch. Use smooth grout with no sand in it to  accommodate that thin line.	_

----------


## Carrabow

From the last picce, I would split that for floors or doors  :Smile: 


Cabinets are in the next order

----------


## DrAndy

> From the last picce, I would split that for floors or doors


it is great for whatever you need

we have just returned from the woodyard (sorry, I forgot the camera) and the monster poles are all cut up into 36 legs and lots of sidepieces. The wood is beautiful once cut, such a difference

He had found a carpenter for us and we had a nice chat about how to make them and what to pay for his work

in addition, we had some wood over, so we will make a nice big table for the roof terrace, this one with a T&G teak plank top

We then went to the stoneyard and ordered the granite tops

now we just have to wait...

I will take some pics when they arrive!

----------


## DrAndy

we also went out to near Lamphun where there is a brilliant secondhand furniture place in the middle of nowhere

so we now have four desks already delivered and in place

pics to follow

whooo, a good day with lots of travel and nice roads

----------


## Carrabow

> Originally Posted by Carrabow
> 
> From the last picce, I would split that for floors or doors
> 
> 
> it is great for whatever you need
> 
> we have just returned from the woodyard (sorry, I forgot the camera) and the monster poles are all cut up into 36 legs and lots of sidepieces. The wood is beautiful once cut, such a difference
> 
> ...


Start charging the batteries,

I like a good story  :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

> He had found a carpenter for us


Oh well, its Guy Fawkes night soon

----------


## DrAndy

^ no unnerstan

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

> incidentally, stone is meant to be laid very close, not like tiles
> 
> Grouting granite tile is a little different from grouting most other kinds of tile, because you're trying to achieve a special look. Granite surfaces are supposed to be smooth and straight, mimicking a solid slab of stone. That's why granite tiles are milled to have completely flat tops and straight edges/corners with no rounded surfaces. The tiles should be laid very close to each other -- 1/16th inch, as opposed to the standard 1/8th or 1/4th inch. Use smooth grout with no sand in it to accommodate that thin line.


The world used to be flat, and you are only limited by your imagination.  :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> The world used to be flat, and you are only limited by your imagination.


'Tis true.

I have seen and stayed at DrA's gaff out in the rice fields and he does indeed have a fertile imagination coupled with good taste. Everything he has done here appears to be of very high standard and a good eye for detail. Of course, detail costs money, but seeing as he has been successful in driving a taxi cab or whatever he does for a living, he's been able to afford craftsmen to do his ideas justice.

I can't believe it's been nearly 4 years since we spent New Year in Chiang Mai with the good doctor, a mad Yank, a contented Canuk and a Frisky fellow.

Must do it again sometime.

----------


## DrAndy

you would be welcome!

and thanks for the compliments

I must admit some of the detail has not been up to standard in the apartments - we were away whilst work was being finished, with the inevitable screw-ups

We are getting a lot of it corrected but some will have to be lived with

Yes, I drive a Songtaew around town for a living

----------


## Carrabow

> Originally Posted by Albert Shagnastier
> 
> The world used to be flat, and you are only limited by your imagination.
> 
> 
> 'Tis true.
> 
> I have seen and stayed at DrA's gaff out in the rice fields and he does indeed have a fertile imagination coupled with good taste. Everything he has done here appears to be of very high standard and a good eye for detail. Of course, detail costs money, but seeing as he has been successful in driving a taxi cab or whatever he does for a living, he's been able to afford craftsmen to do his ideas justice.
> 
> ...


 
Yeah, we know he sell's his sexy body  :smiley laughing: 

The best part was, the Taxi you were in was his LOVE MACHINE.

It is all good.. M'Kay

----------


## Dillinger

[QUOTE]


> I must admit some of the detail has not been up to standard in the apartments - we were away whilst work was being finished, with the inevitable screw-ups
> 
> We are getting a lot of it corrected but some will have to be lived with





I wonder what Pete Rachman would have done with those Thai Cowboys

----------


## Ckrisg

The worst thing that bast.. Rachman could haved done is made them live in one of his slums

----------


## BKKBILL

> Yes, I drive a Songtaew around town for a living


Didn't realize the money is that good any chance you could use a partner.

Your a patient man to put up with all the naysayers.

All looks good.

----------


## DrAndy

yes Bill, you could take the 4am to midday shift

we could share a somtam at changeover

----------


## DrAndy

so, here is the iron for making the roof shade area



We removed the clear glass from the lobby windows and replaced with frosted glass (a mistake by the glazier)

here is the glass which we can use for putting on the table tops when they arrive



so the windows now look like this

the windows were put in to let light into the stairwell - that works quite well





These are the lovely mahogany planks we will use to make the breakfast bars

sorry about the poor pic




A bathroom with the mirror and replaced light fitting (another correction!)

there will be a glass shelf under the mirror (ordered)




One of the light coloured beds, with mattress




one of four little desks that fit into the alcove in the rear apartments





a nice view from the back




 a desk already in use by the satellite man - the wires are in a cupboard all the rear bedrooms have built in




two stools waiting for me to make the breakfast bar




more furniture is promised, the painter had better get his finger out and finish, the electrician is finalising he kitchens, the satellite is being installed, stuff and more stuff to come

----------


## Carrabow

Lookin' good Doc,

Keep the picces rollin'

----------


## helge

> so, here is the iron for making the roof shade area


And this is where they are going to cut them and give them the nice red primer
(if you aren't 'ups'  :Smile: )

They cut the metal, welded it, and primed inside my kitchen.

The tiles didn't quite survive that treatment

----------


## alitongkat

...no, its ok...

desks are not good...

----------


## Carrabow

> ...no, its ok...
> 
> desks are not good...


 

He edited cause it was not nice...

Shame on you

----------


## DrAndy

I don't mind negative comments that are constructive, but he doesn't like old teak desks

up to him, for me they are great, much better than some plastic table

I am sitting at mine at this moment...all my great posts come from here

----------


## Satonic

Sitting in their 2000 baht a month crappy shoe box apartment, in the dark, worrying about their 250 baht electricity bill while making negative comments towards other people's build threads.

 :rofl:

----------


## DrAndy

We have made the breakfast bars that fit into the front apartments

the tops are made from large planks of mahogany we bought years ago

fantastic wood you cannot find any more; these were actually from an old house and were floorboards!    50cm across, over 3m long and over 5cm thick

----------


## bobo746

Looking real good mate if i was moving up that way i would give them a run.

----------


## Carrabow

> We have made the breakfast bars that fit into the front apartments
> 
> the tops are made from large planks of mahogany we bought years ago
> 
> fantastic wood you cannot find any more; these were actually from an old house and were floorboards! 50cm across, over 3m long and over 5cm thick


 
Very nice Andy... Looking good

----------


## Carrabow

You need to make apartments on Ratchaprarop in BKK.

You would make a killing with the middle class.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Satonic

Liking the breakfast bars, looking good!

----------


## Carrabow

> Liking the breakfast bars, looking good!


 
We could play quarters on that table  :Smile:

----------


## DrAndy

that's true

we have filled any old nail holes and  sanded them down again, then two coats of A100 Acrylic stuff

----------


## Carrabow

Lookin' Good Andy  :Smile:

----------


## DrAndy

thanks

A load more furniture has arrived, wardrobes, coffee  tables and TV tables

small problem, the access to the back bedroom of the 2 bed flat is very restricted, so the wardrobe would not go through

they took that one away and will make a slightly smaller version to fit

they don't do that back home!

----------


## Carrabow

> thanks
> 
> A load more furniture has arrived, wardrobes, coffee tables and TV tables
> 
> small problem, the access to the back bedroom of the 2 bed flat is very restricted, so the wardrobe would not go through
> 
> they took that one away and will make a slightly smaller version to fit
> 
> they don't do that back home!


 
Fully furnished Apt's cost big bucks in America. I hope you have AIA for insurance. Cover your back, cover your tenants and the liable.

Do not get caught short Andy!

----------


## DrAndy

as we are not in America, they are cheap

and insurance is being considered but liabilities are vague here anyway, not like in the US

----------


## Carrabow

> as we are not in America, they are cheap
> 
> and insurance is being considered but liabilities are vague here anyway, not like in the US


 
Andy, you have seen my thread. I had a bird that flew into the biggest window I have (Thank goodness) and they covered it.

All I am asking, is to cover yourself.

Most Thais, do not understand insurance until they have lost eveything.

Yes?No

----------


## DrAndy

agreed, it is understanding the risks and the costs

----------


## Carrabow

> agreed, it is understanding the risks and the costs


 
Agreed,

We lost some houses a few years back, after the cost. A bell rang... Ooh

Much better!


Nuff Said.

----------


## Dillinger

looking good Andy, All that glass you have put in is paying off with the light getting in

----------


## alitongkat

> thanks
> 
> A load more furniture has arrived, wardrobes, coffee  tables and TV tables
> 
> small problem, the access to the back bedroom of the 2 bed flat is very restricted, so the wardrobe would not go through
> 
> they took that one away and will make a slightly smaller version to fit
> 
> they don't do that back home!


thats a huge advantage of ikea furniture...

you get it everywhere, as its all in pieces...
further, you can move with it/carry it all alone, as you can disassemble it and its also not too heavy then...

i love ikea...

shove your red, but i think that ikea also looks better and is more convinient and useful (practicable) than the grannie stuff you bought...

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> they took that one away and will make a slightly smaller version to fit  they don't do that back home!


Did with my sofa.

----------


## DrAndy

Did they!?

that was nice

----------


## DrAndy

> thats a huge advantage of ikea furniture...  you get it everywhere, as its all in pieces...


Ikea is OK, I have bought their stuff before

3 cabinets that fell off the wall because the backs distorted and came out of their grooves

Towel rails that have gone rusty - they looked good for a year

Lighting that worked for a while

Grannie stuff is known as antiques to most people!

----------


## alitongkat

you have a long guarantee with ikea... (rusty rods)

with the cabinets you must have done something wrong, as the backs are fixed with dozens of nails and the hanging - well, that what my idiot thai landlord did as well - CANT BE DONE ON THE BACK SOLELY...

there are metal sheets, which have to be attached, and THERE comes the screw trhough...

you certainly had screws/nails/fixings left, with the cabinets...
as soon as you have 1 tiny nail or screw left, the thing is not assembled properly...

and people that hang boards on the thin backs, without the supporting metal sheets, are somewhat dumb... but tenant will pay when it comes down... lol...

----------


## DrAndy

After my complaints to Ikea, they redesigned the cabinets and took me on all expenses paid visit to their main factory in Sweden

lots of good food

oh, and new cabinets

----------


## alitongkat

they are selling things all over the world, and they dont make faulty designs...

ikea things are perfect and precisely thought through...

if you follow instructions 100% the quality is 1000% better, than anything you buy elsewhere...

----------


## bobfish

Dr A:
"lots of good food"
Now we know you're lying.

----------


## DrAndy

damn, caught out

don't you like those pickled herrings and a big smorgasbord?

and crispbreads big enough to sit on (I did)

----------


## stickmansucks

Everything else seems fine, but really, this tiling...

I can't imagine somebody living there and not becoming completely crazy :-)

----------


## DrAndy

the decorative tiling is only in the common areas. If you had looked at the pics, tiling inside the apartments is large beige tiles on the floors, except for the kitchen splashbacks

Stickman is Ok

----------


## alitongkat

tiled places always have this sterile feel...

but when with white or beige tiles, as in thailand, and then they are even so f.cking SHINY, its beyond belief...

it looks crap..

in europe, where people use often carpets and wall decoration (wallpaper, colored painted walls, often with design, it might make sense to have a *neutral floor*, but HERE, it all looks like being in that cooling room, where they store the bodies... depressing


having a pattern tiled isnt bad, the problem with the green-white tiling outside, is imo the color, that awful green, and then the uncreative way...

if you want to tile, then look at the middle east...
you can combine *different tile sizes* and color, and make patterns...

jmho

----------


## DrAndy

do you have any examples that you have done, Ali?

show us, please

----------


## alitongkat

considering the wall decoration, and the "furniture" here, it even makes sense here, to draw attraction to the floor...








thats an average example, what they have done in the middle east HUNDREDS of years ago already, and i have seen much more beautiful ones...




here, everything lacks of creativity and taste, not just the food...



particularly beautiful, imagine in a whole room...

----------


## Carrabow

> too dark on a white contrast
> 
> 
> 
> Pokie Dots? C'mon Bro
> 
> 
> 
> Reminds me of the 70's, 
> ...


 
Granite is nice but too expesive. Stone has an appeal but is expensive.

Tiles are fine, from what Andy has produced. I would rent if the price is right.

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

^Jumbocord?

----------


## Carrabow

> ^Jumbocord?


 
What is that Albert? Just askin'

----------


## alitongkat

i had such pants in the 70s.. just sayin...

----------


## nigelandjan

> considering the wall decoration, and the "furniture" here, it even makes sense here, to draw attraction to the floor...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well the only floor I would like anywhere would be the first one ,, the rest are far too busy and would give me a headache ( something I have never had so far in my life )

 Anyway why in another Country far away do you want to replicate what,s on the floor / wall back home ? surely a change of culture / design is part of the deal ?

----------


## Carrabow

Home sweet home...

You know , if Andy wants the tile he picked. It is his money...


That is the line... 


From what I have seen... I would rent if I was in that situation...

Nice place Andy!!!

----------


## nigelandjan

^ Exactly , he who pays the piper etc . 

I'm sure he has experience of what rents out as he has done it before , so I guess you go with the flow

----------


## Carrabow

> ^ Exactly , he who pays the piper etc . 
> 
> I'm sure he has experience of what rents out as he has done it before , so I guess you go with the flow


 
Looking at the spread, better than when I lived on Ratchaparop...


I lived next to the Century Park Hotel.

 Back in the day, there was no park. Now kids play, and there is a place to get away from the city  :Smile:

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

> Originally Posted by Albert Shagnastier
> 
> 
> ^Jumbocord?
> 
> 
>  
> What is that Albert? Just askin'


It's a generic term for the cheapest carpet on the planet  :Smile: 
The sort of stuff all the shops on Rama 4 in khlong toei sell. 1.5 meter wide rolls. You can get it for about 100-120bt per meter.

----------


## Carrabow

> Originally Posted by Carrabow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Albert Shagnastier
> ...


 
In a cooler climate I would buy carpet. My feet sweat with flip-flops on  :Confused:

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

Carpets get dirty quickly and stain easily, especially if you have kids about.

I think here they mostly use it for lining chicken coops  :Smile:

----------


## Carrabow

> Carpets get dirty quickly and stain easily, especially if you have kids about.
> 
> I think here they mostly use it for lining chicken coops


 
In the kitchen we got throw rugs... When they get fooked up, we clean 'em  :Smile:

----------


## alitongkat

it was because someone said something like "it looks good"...

it doesnt look good... though, yes, it looks "thai culture" and who is happy with this look, doesnt have to import / think about a nice tiling...

----------


## Carrabow

> it was because someone said something like "it looks good"...
> 
> it doesnt look good... though, yes, it looks "thai culture" and who is happy with this look, doesnt have to import / think about a nice tiling...


 
Alright, hey kat! I have marble and granite on my first floor. It is a little too late to change my ideas or the way I feel about it.  


At least on the second floor I got Wood.  :Smile: 

I can pull that stuff up and replace it if I wanna :Smile:

----------


## DrAndy

> I'm sure he has experience of what rents out as he has done it before , so I guess you go with the flow


true, and people who have seen it like it




> it was because someone said something like "it looks good"...  it doesnt look good...


it does look good, except to you

I asked you for examples of what you had done, not pictures of some Spanish/Moroccan palace patio

I like those places too but not in a rental flat. You need something fairly neutral for  the internal flat, and we have made something a little decorative and cost effective for the common areas

if you don't like it, up to you

like I said, if you have ever done anything, post the pics

----------


## DrAndy

> From what I have seen... I would rent if I was in that situation...  Nice place Andy!!!


thanks

on a slightly different note, we signed our first lease today!!  even got a deposit so that is nice

the woman is an interior designer and liked the whole feel of the place

----------


## Carrabow

Cool,

You fixed it.... Fookin A 

Good job Andy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## gusG

^^ Way to go Andy, when do you think she will be able to move in.

----------


## DrAndy

Her and her friend are moving in Sunday, even before everything is complete

They are desperate to get out of the guesthouse!

AND another couple have signed a lease, to move in on the 19th

more to come....

----------


## Dillinger

> Her and her friend are moving in Sunday


couple of carpet munchers i reckon. get some cameras in there quick :Smile:

----------


## alitongkat

from yahoo




> It is basically calling someone a lesbian. Carpet refers to the "bush"  or hair on the vagina, and muncher refers to eating it out....
> 
>  Essentially it's the same as calling a guy a cock sucker.

----------


## DrAndy

thank you for your education, Ali

could you try another thread in future?

----------


## Carrabow

> from yahoo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				It is basically calling someone a lesbian. Carpet refers to the "bush" or hair on the vagina, and muncher refers to eating it out....
> 
> Essentially it's the same as calling a guy a cock sucker.


 
That was not exceptable, 

There are other places you can do this.

----------


## Carrabow

> Lookin' Good Andy


 
More pictures Andy... Please  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## DrAndy

yes, yes, I have some but not much time to post them as the apartments are taking up too much

----------


## DrAndy

so, some new progress pics

some furniture up on the roof 

the roof terrace will be great for having a coffee or beers

this furniture was donated by my good friend who changed his bar around

except the round table; this was found in a terrible state and I restored it to useable condition



a general view of the second floor front flat



the back of the block looks like it needs a little paint



TV and table etc




placed in one of the front flats

we have had the tables made and will put granite tops on them - these were just delivered today




bedroom from the living room




nice bed and comfortable mattress (we have the identical model at home)




the kitchen cabinet doors are being installed - they need some final touches but look good




a microwave installed above the sink, as promised

I have tried out the washing up position and it leaves plenty of space





this pic is especially for Ali "look no hands"!




coming on, more furniture to be delivered and some small items (bathroom shelves etc)

the front gate is being reformed and a new style lock installed

the granite slabs are to be put onto the tables

the pumps need boxing in to cut down the noise

pics soon!

----------


## alitongkat

.....

----------


## alitongkat

.....

----------


## alitongkat

my comments were constructive, though not positive about the place, as i was honest...

jmho - in summary the whole place is blundered - just everything, from furniture to kitchen "design" and pipes, to absolutely everything else...

as drandy wrote a seriously pissed PM, i removed the comments...  :Sad:

----------


## DrAndy

as your comments were just negative, as have been all your comments, why bother to post?

there was no constructive information whatsoever

just go away and build your own place and post some pics

incidentally, I am so lucky that few others share your taste, we signed another lease today

nice people, very positive and charming, thought what we had achieved was excellent

must be my pics! I never said I was a photographer

----------


## nigelandjan

whats the minimal term to sign up Doc ?

----------


## DrAndy

no minimum, as such, but short term lets would be much more expensive

and maybe not worth the hassle for the tenant, as they need to provide sheets and towels, pillows, spoons etc etc

We have accepted a couple for 3 months, but would prefer longer

Two sets of tenants have signed for a year and just want the place as a base; they will probably only be there about 6 months a year

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

> no minimum, as such, but short term lets would be much more expensive


Uncle Cohen?

----------


## DrAndy

no, Rachmann

you see, Albert, short term lets are a lot more work and problems, so we don't need them

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

Oy Veh I understand already.

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

You should sell them a nice bit of schmutter laid out in reception.

Capitalise my boy....capitalise  :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

That microwave over the sink just looks so wrong. I hope youve used the right raw plugs

----------


## Dillinger

Have you checked under the sink Andy, i bet those cowboys never bonded it to earth

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

> That microwave over the sink just looks so wrong.


It's giving me nightmares  :Sad: 

Last night I dreamt that I had used this very style in my own (highly sophisticated and expensive in real life obviously) kitchen.

After several lagers I'd put a ready meal curry in the microwave On opening the door the overheated curry had blasted boiling hot steam into my eyes. At that point my head jolted forward in pain thus headbutting the water heater violently disconnecting a scaldingly hot pipe which then sprayed boiling water into the remaining open eye. As I reached out in agony for help I stuck my fingers in the electric socket and conducted the full 240.

Thankfully this was just a nightmare - but be careful out there kids.

----------


## Dillinger



----------


## nigelandjan

> It's giving me nightmares 
> 
> Last night I dreamt that I had used this very style in my own (highly sophisticated and expensive in real life obviously) kitchen.
> 
> After several lagers I'd put a ready meal curry in the microwave On opening the door the overheated curry had blasted boiling hot steam into my eyes. At that point my head jolted forward in pain thus headbutting the water heater violently disconnecting a scaldingly hot pipe which then sprayed boiling water into the remaining open eye. As I reached out in agony for help I stuck my fingers in the electric socket and conducted the full 240.
> 
> Thankfully this was just a nightmare - but be careful out there kids.


  Your name in real life isn't Frank by any chance is it ?

----------


## bobo746

Lookin good Dr A hope you get the all rented out.

----------


## nigelandjan

> no minimum, as such, but short term lets would be much more expensive


 Well thats a bonus I suppose for someone looking for a short term let .

Its bloody difficult in the UK now to get anything under 12 months , some are going up to 18 or even 24.

 You also have that deposit thing now in the UK where the landlord has to securely deposit your deposit ,, I guess more complicated and more expense

----------


## DrAndy

> That microwave over the sink just looks so wrong. I hope youve used the right raw plugs


no, we just stuck the edge of the tile with Evostick, wonderful stuff




> Have you checked under the sink Andy, i bet those cowboys never bonded it to earth


nothing under the sink...

Earth?, that flat is 3 floors up!

all the power has earth wires and all go to the central unit and then to an earth rod

----------


## DrAndy

> On opening the door the overheated curry had blasted boiling hot steam into my eyes. At that point my head jolted forward in pain



no, that wouldn't happen, you would retreat screaming with pain, trip over your comatose Ladyboy and smash the back of your head into the breakfast bar (previously used by Eggplant)

----------


## DrAndy

> You also have that deposit thing now in the UK where the landlord has to securely deposit your deposit ,, I guess more complicated and more expense


you can opt out of that, with agreement from both sides, but then the tenant does not get the protection he may need

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

> no, that wouldn't happen, you would retreat screaming with pain, trip over your comatose Ladyboy and smash the back of your head into the breakfast bar (previously used by Eggplant)


You've done that before haven't you  :Smile:

----------


## DrAndy

what, Eggplant?

yes, I have done him several times and he keeps coming back for more

----------


## ootai

Dr Andy
While some might think that it is not to their particular liking, or taste I am assuming you have tried to get something that appeals to most, is functional but not overly expensive so that in the end you make some money from your outlay. If you are already signing leases before the whole project is completed you must be on the right track.

My question for you is a little of track but are you handling all the leasing out and collection of the rent yourself or do you have an agent do it for you. Even while I am typing this I hear my wife's words "I'm Thai I trust no one" but as we live in the sticks I was thinking of maybe buying a property somewhere like Chaing Mai to rent out but I wouldn't be able to collect rent and conduct inspections etc.etc.  So is it possible to have an agent do that for you in Thailand or is the risk too great?

----------


## DrAndy

well, my wife has a friend from Uni here, they have always been close

This friend has lived with us before and we can trust her implicitly

She will be our agent when we are not here

She could be your agent too!

I don't think I would trust any property agent I had little knowledge of

as for your remarks






> While some might think that it is not to their particular liking, or taste I am assuming you have tried to get something that appeals to most, is functional but not overly expensive


that is exactly it; they are fairly neutral inside although we have added some decoration in the common areas

one person looking around the flats said they "would be much nicer with some pictures". I agreed but my taste would not be the same as theirs

I had a house in London where I left a lot of pictures up - the tenants took them down and stored them in the garage

----------


## Carrabow

> so, some new progress pics
> 
> some furniture up on the roof 
> 
> the roof terrace will be great for having a coffee or beers
> 
> this furniture was donated by my good friend who changed his bar around
> 
> except the round table; this was found in a terrible state and I restored it to useable condition
> ...


 

Looks better than the shit hole I lived on Ratchaparop... Nice Andy!


I would rent that in a minute!!  Fully furnished.... and at a nice place in town :Smile:

----------


## DrAndy

cheers, Carryboy

the mods have done a good job now

----------


## Carrabow

> cheers, Carryboy
> 
> the mods have done a good job now


 
What does that mean? I complimented you for a job well done.


Thank-you Andy...


Nice thread


It was better than the place I rented on Ratchaparop back in the day.

----------


## DrAndy

> What does that mean?


they cleared all the trash from the thread (Ali et al)

The flats are all ready to move into now - we have been working like crazy getting the final touches done, lifting the new furniture up to the apartments and generally fitting new shelves, and microwave skyhooks

phew...pics to follow

----------


## BKKBILL

> Her and her friend are moving in Sunday, even before everything is complete
> 
> They are desperate to get out of the guesthouse!
> 
> AND another couple have signed a lease, to move in on the 19th
> 
> more to come....


Guess this means the Songtaew thing is off you being so busy and all.

Ali reminds me of a dog with a bone, they never let go. He/She sounds familiar.

----------


## DrAndy

no Bill, I am still driving around town but on night shift

I hope everything will be in place this coming week

----------


## DrAndy

I have put the microwaves in different positions now, to stop people having nightmares

in fact, I thought the position over the sink just did not look right, too busy

and yes, the knobs need repositioning but they are nice doors




here is one of the tables we had made up, from our teak

they are really nice, I even used one yesterday to do a lease signing





in another apartment

we will be looking for some wooden chairs and the fold-ups will be relocated to the roof terrace




an extra table the carpenter made from our left over wood, up on the roof






we now have a proper washing line set up

the roof shade is high on the list of to-dos; then we can get lots of plants up there too to make it nice





This front area is now being worked on, metal bars and railings are being made up

then we have to tile the front path and concrete the bike standing




the apartments are all now just about completed inside

phew......

----------


## Dillinger

Thats better. You could have just placed them ontop of  the fridge . A couple of wall units above the tiles would look nice :-)

----------


## DrAndy

not really, the fridge will be needed to put other things on!

the workspace is fairly limited

and wall units are not necessary though they may look nice- the budget has reached it's limit

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

> You could have just placed it on top of the fridge


 :Smile: 




> not really, the fridge will be needed to put other things on!


Things you take out of it?

----------


## Dillinger

You could have used the top of the microwqve to put the stuff you take out of the fridge on :Smile:

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

Andy - just chuck out the microwave and stick some more sockets all around the gaff  :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

I dont think there will be much of a rush for the extension leads in the lobby shop Andy  :Smile:

----------


## Carrabow

:Confused: After the look I did,


I would say Andy's apartment looks really good...


The only problem, is he is up north.... 

I am stuck here in BKK or Surin  :Confused:

----------


## Dillinger

Get off Andys nob and go find some faults man  :Smile:

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

Electrical ones  :Smile:

----------


## alitongkat

for a start  :Smile: 

but to contribute something constructive... it seems all a point of view... with some decoration, it can become a piece of art...

----------


## DrAndy

you bastards have not even noticed the wonderful washing line, or the teak tables

what sort of critics are you?

I will have to find some art for the lobby and stairs - that should be fun

sculptures and paintings

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

> you bastards have not even noticed the wonderful washing line


That is a pretty incredible washing line mate - you're right.

Was there a relatively long design period between concept and construction?

----------


## DrAndy

thanks

we had several "brainstorming" sessions to get it exactly right

you can notice the play of light on the stainless wires as dusk approaches

----------


## DrAndy

so, a general view of a rear apartment

the fridge and microwave are in an alcove to the right



The second floor front apartment - this has turned out to be better than expected

feels nice and cool too





The bedroom, now fully furnished





The fourth floor front apartment




and from the other direction





the bedroom





The front gate from inside; we even have a door closer, neatly mounted upside down but it works well like that!





The front gate from the outside, with new style security lock

this is always locked from outside but can always be opened from the inside

keys for that cost double at B80!

the original address signs were taken off the wall and mounted on the wooden plaque

----------


## Mamasun

Very nice, and super furniture !

i lke the old fashion tiles in the corridor (entrance) they are expansive tiles ! and not so easy to find..especialy where i live !


one question , what did you put on the round pilar that its look like parquet ?

----------


## Mr Lick

Well done Andy. Very light and bright apartments which have been put together using a considerable deal of thought which ultimately will enable the occupants to enjoy their at-home leisure time.

Thank you for sharing with us. Will there be another project in the pipeline in the near future i wonder?  :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

I wouldnt have bothered with the TVs. Theyre that cheap nowadays most will go out and get a 32 inch for less than 10,000 baht. I guess those tvs will end up in the bedrooms.

Nice work though Andy, must be nice having it all finished now

----------


## DrAndy

> Very nice, and super furniture !
> 
> i lke the old fashion tiles in the corridor (entrance) they are expansive tiles ! and not so easy to find..especialy where i live !
> 
> 
> one question , what did you put on the round pilar that its look like parquet ?



thank you

yes, the tiles are handmade and are nice

the round pillar is an original feature with the stone/marble tiles already there

we thought it would be nice to keep

----------


## DrAndy

> I wouldnt have bothered with the TVs. Theyre that cheap nowadays most will go out and get a 32 inch for less than 10,000 baht. I guess those tvs will end up in the bedrooms.
> 
> Nice work though Andy, must be nice having it all finished now



we did debate that, but thought they looked good and were not expensive

----------


## DrAndy

> Will there be another project in the pipeline in the near future i wonder?


I am in the middle of a couple in Portugal, so no, not here for a while

----------


## Carrabow

Damn Andy... Half the Pimp's on this forum need a pad like that...


Oop's they can afford it ...

----------


## DrAndy

well, we still have five left....

----------


## Carrabow

> well, we still have five left....


 

I will take the one at the bottom of the stairway  :Smile: 

With all the players... I get a discount .... right?

----------


## DrAndy

they are all at the bottom of the stairs

some are at the top as well

----------


## Carrabow

> they are all at the bottom of the stairs
> 
> some are at the top as well


 
Passed out???

----------


## DrAndy

a good day today

Another 2 flats taken, for a year each

A charming French mother and daughter decided they wanted two flats on the same floor, so they could pop in and out easily etc

so only three left, the cheapest two and one at the back

----------


## nigelandjan

> so only three left, the cheapest two and one at the back


  Mabe thats a market indicator for the next build / conversion

----------


## DrAndy

not really, Nigel, more an indication that those two are not the best of the bunch, due to the restrictions of the building (lower ceilings)

the other one is fine, very nice high ceiling and airy

----------


## grasshopper

Please Andy, take the plastic covering off the mattresses. The bodily fluids wont get away otherwise. Also, you'll get a sticky bum.

----------


## nigelandjan

^ I doubt he will be rolling around on it

----------


## DrAndy

> Please Andy, take the plastic covering off the mattresses.


which apartment are you in?

anyway, don't panic, as people get ready to move in we clean the apartments again and take off the mattress plastic covering

we replace it with a proper mattress protector

----------


## t.s

must be satisfying to have them rented as quick as you can finish them, a little attention to detail can be a huge differentiation from the typical thai furnished flat.

only thing i can say is the conduit looks out of place against the white walls but works well with polished concrete. have you considered painting it?

----------


## DrAndy

It is a deliberate style detail, t.s.

have you never been in a modern flat with the "industrial" look?

we thought it was better to accenuate the conduits than try to hide them in plastic

what is interesting is that the people who have really liked the place have been in the age group of 25-40

the people who almost walk out before they get in are all over 50

----------


## t.s

> It is a deliberate style detail, t.s.
> 
> have you never been in a modern flat with the "industrial" look?
> 
> we thought it was better to accentuate the conduits than try to hide them in plastic
> 
> what is interesting is that the people who have really liked the place have been in the age group of 25-40
> 
> the people who almost walk out before they get in are all over 50


I understand and have used it before, especially in places with very high ceilings, for some reason it just struck me as odd in this context 

We did this with an entire office for an IT company in BKK complete with exposed cable trays like the ones at suvarnabhumi. Turned out very cool when paired with thai metal govt issue style desks in olive drab and aeron chairs.

Taiyo Steel Furniture - Buy Office Desk Product on Alibaba.com. 


I could see it appealing to a more active group, especially the upper units. 

I would have jumped at something like that when i got here before encumbrances like pets and children (still no wife thankfully).   Much nicer than plastic index sofas and the crap that you find in similar rent furnished studios in BKK and other cities in TH.

would suit me pretty well now if i traveled more lightly.

Anyways they look great, i enjoy your threads, i wish i could spend more time doing what you are doing, last place i built was this and i would love to do another.

Home -- Baan Hin Ngam 2 Bedroom Seaside Family Rental Beach House Chaloklum, Koh Phangan Thailand

----------


## DrAndy

thanks t.s., your comments appreciated

and your house has spectacular views




> I understand and have used it before, especially in places with very high ceilings, for some reason it just struck me as odd in this context


I understand that, but in a way, it was forced on us by not being able to channel any cables in the existing walls

----------


## DrAndy

the roof garden and front parking area are next to be refurbished

we hauled these big bastards up the five sets of stairs and potted them up. We tied them to the railings so they would not get blown over - we will move them to position once the roof shade is constructed




washing line dreams, and a few more plants



The front railings are made and fitted - there will be a bar running the full length of the place for locking bikes to





the bar is waiting!

----------


## DrAndy

slow progress

the roof shade is hardly advanced, just bits of iron cut



The welder the guy was using was too powerful for the wiring up there, so he will bring another one




but first, he had to make the frame for the seat, before the concreting and tiling



then the builders moved in and started their mess

the woman is the tough wife of the builder; you may be seeing more of them when we start our next project (!!)




the coloured cement laid and being smoothed

the entrance path will be tiled....



the drain covers were cement which cracked, so we had the ironman make up some new ones, to be sealed with rubber strip to stop any smells







we will nag the ironman to get back up on the roof

notwithstanding that, there is a nice party up there tonight, a "meet your neighbours" affair

should be fun

----------


## DrAndy

the BBQ will come later

the roof was covered in a bitumen carpet, so that will need to be tiled before we can let people loose with hot coals

who is that prawn bloke, seems like he is the Bournemouth mafia?

does he need protection money?

----------


## DrAndy

> Nice to see some updated pics DrAndy, Pics of the party next!


I am taking a bottle of wine, not a camera

but more pics to follow, once the Ironman gets off his arse

----------


## Rural Surin

Lovely thread, Andy.

Continues to be tops! :Smile:

----------


## DrAndy

thanks RS

just some details to finish outside....

----------


## gusG

^ How was the get together last night?

----------


## DrAndy

good fun and nice people

almost everyone made it, plus a couple of others

It was very pleasant sitting up on the roof with a cool breeze and no mossies

and a great view of Doi Suthep

----------


## sunsetter

great thread, been great to follow  :Very Happy:  cheers for sharing

----------


## nigelandjan

Looking good now the old money should start rolling in  .

----------


## DrAndy

^ We are already rolling in it, the cash has flowed in for one month now

Keeps the wolf from the door

----------


## DrAndy

so, the metalman is back from his holiday and has started work again

this is his plan for the roof shade; he has managed to design it without any central pillars, which is good



He has erected this structure as support for the skeleton as he builds it

quite impressive and not even the roof yet





here is a few bits of iron





so now I hope to see some progress up there...wait a minute, New Year is coming

----------


## DrAndy

He has put up the first of the three main supporting arches

all by himself!





here are the the other two ready to be erected

----------


## globin

> He has put up the first of the three main supporting arches
> 
> all by himself!


WOW, excellent, I have wet worker that does things by himself and looking for another in the hot work department...great project DrAndy

----------


## Dead Metal

Most interesting read Dr.A thank you. Your builds answer many questions and fires up the imagination, well done.

----------


## DrAndy

thanks you guys

as usual, I am happy to be nearing the end of the project

something like pride in creating a new place, lots of hassles, lots of frustration but well worth it all

so, for my next project......

----------


## DrAndy

now the three main arches are up

nice washing too











I am not so confident about the method of tying the arches to the rails - that will have to be addressed nearer the end

something longer would seem better, right to the bottom of the rail, at least

----------


## jizzybloke

> so, for my next project......


yes...?

----------


## Malicious

> I am not so confident about the method of tying the arches to the rails - that will have to be addressed nearer the end
> 
> something longer would seem better, right to the bottom of the rail, at least


Agreed, please consider wind load on the canopy before its finished. 

You have around 32sqm of canopy there, Imagine a strong gust could put around 0.5 to 1Kpa uplift load on that which equates to around 3,200kg worst case. Needs tying down well.

----------


## terry57

Bloody fantastic Doc, I'm dead envious of your fantastic lifestyle and projects.

Love your work.  Cheers

----------


## Malicious

Excellent job on the apartments BTW.

Just out of interest, is there any reason why you didn't put skirting boards in the rooms?

----------


## DrAndy

> Needs tying down well.


yes, it will be like a parasail

imagine the headlines   

"Block of flats lands on Tha Pai gate, enormous destruction"




> Bloody fantastic Doc


thanks Terry

that is one of the good things about Thailand, there are still lots of opportunities to make projects like this, without too much regulating from the local authorities

the same would be very difficult to achieve in the UK, for example




> Just out of interest, is there any reason why you didn't put skirting boards in the rooms?


well, I don't particularly like them, although they serve a purpose, and we had enough time constraints as it was

we could have used strip plastic skirting, I suppose (still could)




> It covers the uneven edge of flooring next to the wall; protects the wall from kicks, abrasion, and furniture; and can serve as a decorative molding.

----------


## BKKBILL

[QUOTE=DrAndy;2315109]


> Needs tying down well.


yes, it will be like a parasail

imagine the headlines   

"Block of flats lands on Tha Pai gate, enormous destruction"

Who knows it could be an improvement.

that is one of the good things about Thailand, there are still lots of opportunities to make projects like this, without too much regulating from the local authorities

the same would be very difficult to achieve in the UK, Probably impossible.


Good stuff DrA and yes it is always nice to come to the end of a project especially here.

----------


## DrAndy

Thanks Bill

well, anywhere is good for projects ending

----------


## DrAndy

So, after holidays and sickness, the roof sheet support has been improved, and the temporary supports removed

It is now ready for the big sheets to be placed on top, they should arrive today




It is a nice shape and keeps the feeling of openness - I had feared that maybe it would be too enclosed



WE wait in anticipation for this to be completed!




anyway, we are going to book the monks for the ceremony soon

the roof party will be fine now all the supports are out of the way, even if not 100% completed

----------


## DrAndy

A quick update....

we had the monks around, so the tenants were quite enthralled by all the chanting etc. , never having seen/heard it before



then in the evening we had a party, which went well




and we had a musical interlude, this girl and her sister playing the _Kimm_, or Thai Zither

her mum liked the fried chicken... a lot





but the roof is still not finished...

----------


## DrAndy

another small step for thingy

we had the roof sheets made and delivered

they took three hours to get them upstairs, and not too much damage to the paintwork, although the sheets took a bit

----------


## DrAndy

phew, we have at last started putting on the roof sheets










the original guy has injured his knee and cannot continue, so this is a new crew

more later...

----------


## TizMe

How windy does it get up there?

----------


## DrAndy

very when there is a storm

should be interesting to see what happens

----------


## DrAndy

ahhh, the roof is done

at last; it is really nice up there now when the sun shines, always a cool breeze blowing




now the roof sheets are on, just the lighting to fix up

----------


## Exige

Mix n match tables looks ghastly, but otherwise you've done a top job.

----------


## DrAndy

they seem to work very well

they all have candlewax on them so get used!

----------


## Carrabow

> they seem to work very well
> 
> they all have candlewax on them so get used!


From the dust pan in the picture, the ashtrays are slightly overlooked. The view at night encourages a nice meeting area I bet.

----------


## DrAndy

the dust pan has just been used to sweep the area, and the ashtray was emptied into it

and yes, the view at night is great, even though the air is a bit polluted at the moment

yesterday we had all the lights fitted, so the roof is essentially complete

I will try and get one last pic showing them

----------


## Carrabow

City views are inspiring in the evening. Nothing beats a good look at the constellations in the dark without light pollution.

Each has its benefits. If you run out of beer, you just head to the corner market  :Smile:

----------


## DrAndy

the concierge downstairs has a fridge stocked with beer for thirsty tenants

does quite well!

----------


## Exige

> the concierge downstairs has a fridge stocked with beer for thirsty tenants
> 
> does quite well!


concierge scamming the tenants. How very local.

----------


## TizMe

Nothing is stopping the tenants from walking to the 7/11.

I think its more like the concierge providing a service.

If the concierge was preventing them from bringing in their own beer, then thats scamming.

----------


## DrAndy

here are the last pics

the lights are up and working...sorry this is not a night shot!

we have two mood lights at each edge, and a couple of bright lights hanging over the area




you can see the "mood" lights better in this direction




all that needs to be done is cut up the extra roof sheets and take them downstairs

----------


## DrAndy

> Originally Posted by DrAndy
> 
> 
> the concierge downstairs has a fridge stocked with beer for thirsty tenants
> 
> does quite well!
> 
> 
> concierge scamming the tenants. How very local.



would you like to explain that remark?

I don't remember quoting the prices so unless you know them, what exactly is the scam?

----------


## Exige

> does quite well!





> I don't remember quoting the prices so unless you know them, what exactly is the scam?


ahem  :Smile:

----------


## DrAndy

so, they do sell a lot, so do quite well


where is the scam..ahem?


I suppose you think everyone in the world is stupid but you are very sharp and would buy all your beer just around the corner at 7-11

----------


## Exige

Cheaper than 7- Eleven?

----------


## pseudolus

^ good question - if they are, I might put an order in. Will he ship to Bangkok?

----------


## DrAndy

Exige, you haven't told me how it is a scam yet

are you avoiding the question?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> are you avoiding the question?


Ignore him. He's just being his usual retarded self.

----------


## nigelandjan

That new high speed broadband would grind with me a bit  :mid:

----------


## nigelandjan

Looking good ,, like the blue / white / black combi

----------


## DrAndy

yes, it looks nice and cheerful

----------


## Exige

> Exige, you haven't told me how it is a scam yet
> 
> are you avoiding the question?


No idea.

Clearly no scam evident.

Keep up the good work.

----------


## Cujo

Good job Drandy, what a great project.

----------


## jizzybloke

Travelmate stop being a prick,

Looking very nice DrA, well done to Mrs DrA!

----------


## DrAndy

Thanks all

I suppose that is the end of this build, please transfer to My Wife's Project

----------


## DrAndy

We have some new tenants who have their own travel blog

this one they are shooting on our roof terrace!!




https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...xAMOQML4I#t=0s


hope it works for you

----------


## Dillinger

Here's another one from your balcony




Three things you couldn't travel without  ?

Money ?  Passport ? Pickled onion monster munch ?

 :Confused:

----------


## Dillinger

Here he is up there on your balcony again, saying how he wears his grundies 3 times before throwing them in your laundry basket Doc :Smile: 




Here's a travel tip for your lodger.

They can be worn 4 times if you turn them inside out and back to front :Smile:

----------


## DrAndy

actually, besides his blog, he is a nice guy and has helped us get some tenants

studio fees waived

----------


## ptm

I was wondering where this small stream of traffic was coming from on some of my recent video(s). It's amazing what analytics can tell you about your viewers.

@Dillinger - Thanks for the tip bud!

@Andy - I have to agree with you. That Ryan guy, he's nice... but his blog eh not so much.  :Smile:

----------


## joepattaya

> That new high speed broadband would grind with me a bit


According to the picture those are LAN-monks..........really old-fashioned.
It's about time that they will enter the wLan era.

----------


## Dino

My apologies DrAndy if you already mentioned this in the thread, but what R-value rating do you use for your rooftop insulation?

----------

